# Epic Problem : Return to Power



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2007)

*OOC: *

Evil Team:
Voidrazor - Human Priest (Melee Buffer)
Avalon® - Old Kobold Wizard
pallandrome - Evil Blackguard/Archmage (Interplanar Arms Dealer/Info Broker)
Nephtys - Insane Human Priest
Tailspinner - Half-Dragon (Blue)/Half-Ogre Fighter

Allright, here's the thread for the Evil part of my Epic Problem.  You guys will be having a little bit of a different background than the good guys.  You have discovered and/or you know everything in the opening OOC background, but not the same way.  
(BTW, this is written as though speaking mainly to a single person, each of you should read and assume that you ARE that special person.)

*IC*  Over the last several weeks, you have each been seperately approached by a young woman.  She radiated no aura's whatsoever, not of power, magic, good, evil, or anything else.  Each of you were offered one of your greatest wishes come true, the woman convincing you that if you can find something for her, an Obelisk of immense power which was hidden on the Prime Plane at the beginning of time, she can garauntee your dream coming true, as well as her own.  Without ever seeming forward, she has helped you realize that you could do this and have what you had always wanted.. no, what you always knew you were ENTITLED to.  You feel a sense of gratitude towards your mystery benefactor, though whenever you try to recall her, the only thing that comes to mind is that gentle, melodic voice.  A few days ago the five of you got together, The Lady having told you of the other marked, and that you may need to use them to find what you are searching for.  It became clear to you, even without her gentle warning, that you should probably keep any mention of her quiet from your new.. 'allies'.  

You figured out a good time to make your way through the barrier, when the more mighty guardians would be occupied, and all you would have to go through would be a small army of demons, devils, and angels, mostly focused on each other.

You each have your own reasons for going, and you know that the others probably have their own, but the 'group reason' has been unanimous (having been proposed to you all by a very trusted source) - The Material plane is prime for the picking, and there is much power to be had.  There are ancient artifacts and temples, there are mortals who've never encountered such power as yours before and could be easily swayed, and of course there are those... meddlers, the other's who seem to have broken the seal.  They will have to be dealt with so they don't interfere with you.

The only debate, it would seem, has been on.. what to do first when you get there.  That is what has occupied the last few hours of your time, and it is coming to a head now.  With no clearly defined path, some of the others have begun bickering.

*Specific information : *
[sblock=VoidRazor and Pallandrome] 
With your information skills, you both know a fair bit about the current state of the multiverse.  
You are aware that several other Marked individual.. 'heroes' have been summoned to the Observatory and are being sent into the Prime to find out what is going on.  They could cause problems.  You also know a fair bit about the current Prime, it's customs, etc.  You know your way around, know who's king where, what's worth money, how powerful certain kingdoms are, who the most celebrated heroes and vile villains are, and what's been happening up until last year.  
[/sblock]

[sblock= Just Pallandrome]
You've heard many things in your time, and some of them come to mind now as useful.
There was once an Ancient Bard, the grand master of all master bards, who lived on the prime before the Ban took place.  It is said that if a question could be answered by any mortal, he knew the answer.  You also know that some of the other rumours about him are true - he is a mortal, though he stopped aging at 100, and he currently lives on the Prime, travelling around the world on a caravan.  
If anybody knows of this Obelisk, he would.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Nephtys]
I'll be emailing you b/c there's a fair amount I need to tell you.
[/sblock]

*OOC* 
The Good team starts their thread when you guys go through the portal, so anything you guys post before going through the portal is technically 'in the past'.  There are only two requirements : 
#1 you go through the portal at some point, together.
#2 you do not attack the observatory itself.

ALSO, if anybody has any specific questions, feel free to ask.  There's a lot of information out there and I'm still trying to decide what to give you free and what to make you work for.

BTW, in your first post, please include a spoiler containing what would/could have been offered to you.  Regardless of how hard/impossible it would have been to figure out, she knew it.*


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 14, 2007)

edit: My last version didn't work with the introduction post.

The Madman rocks gently back and forth on his flying carpet, sipping a cup of tea and caressing the young elven woman on his lap. 
"It's up to you, gentlemen." he puts down the cup on its saucer, "I trust your good judgement,"  he says while thinking of a dozen ways of killing them if they crossed him. "but I'm simply not that interested in the details."  Let them contest the leadership amongst themselves, let them reveal their weaknesses and their strengths, let them lead and let them make the mistakes... His time would come.


ooc: How much control do we have over our own actions regarding the obelisk? Are we mind-controlled or do we retain some free will?


----------



## Jemal (Mar 15, 2007)

*ooc*
You're all _completely_ free willed *, you just believe it's in your best interests to find the obelisk so that you and your Lady can have your dreams come true.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 15, 2007)

Where a moment ago lay only darkness a riot of kaleidoscopic liquid colors in the shape of a humanoid roils into view. The turmoil on the figures strange surface resolves into a repeated pattern like a mandala, the eight-armed slowly spinning spiral, symbol of the god Panarchus. The voice that issues from the human-shaped phantasmagoria is equally weird. Most prominent are the rasping tones of a wizened and decrepit man. But a susurrous of a thousand voices, most echoing, others whispering other words forms an ever-changing background.

"Legends all, you doubtless have varying agendas. For centuries we have been deprived this precious gem, our rightful due, this world. An' though it be destined by our natures that we shall betray each other, the is advantage to be had in working on concert for mutual gain. For others have come before us, and yet more shall come after, who shall vie for our prize. Together our fortunes improve immensely. So that when that future day comes when we do turn on each other, our restraint now will have already paid for itself. What say you all?"

_It was strange 'returning' to the observatory. He remembered leaving the Prime in search of a god only alluded to in obscure texts, He Who Shall Arise, the Lord of Paradox, Panarchus. But that memory was but one amongst the thousands of lifetimes that swam in the mind of Panarchus' Harbinger, Panarchus Bellum. But despite the great sea of memory at his command, he could not remember Her. Her coming heralded a time of great opportunity, for the god who, truth be told, was only incipient in this era. Panarchus' true glory lay only along certain paths in the future. The deity had no worshipers to speak of in this era. Yet such was Panarchus' nature that he seeded his own past, Panarchus Bellum's present._

[sblock=Jemal]The dominion Panarchus desires on the Prime can likely be wrested away in a moment by whoever controls the obelisk. So wants nothing less than the obelisk itself, especially since it seems to hold some promise of increasing his influence within the larger backdrop of multiple dimensions and the vast expanse of time. 

It seems to me that Panarchus would believe that the mysterious lady either was herself or was associated with the strongest of the first wave of 'meddlers'. Unless under enchantment he'd consider her eventual betrayal a certainty. This would in no way dampen his desire to gain the obelisk for himself. But he'd seek to take precautions.

Does Panarchus know anything else about the first wave of those who crossed the barrier? Anything more about the obelisk?[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 15, 2007)

Salarassa leaned up against a pillar beyond the massed beings that surrounded the breach. He did not trust these men who shared purpose with him, any more than he trusted that they would trust him. It was a paradox of sorts, that the mad and evil powers would work with nearly anyone, without prejudice but with every intention of eventual betrayal, while the powers of good were more prejudice than any others, but would never betray short of corruption taking them. For ventures such as this, it left the people in the middle, like Salarassa, with few options to choose from, and all of them distasteful.

"We've little choice but to ally for this venture. A group of powerful beings with marks similar to ours have gathered for the sole purpose of preserving the status quo, and I think we can all agree that such would not be supportive of our goals." says the young man, dressed in magnificent, if simple, clothing. While attractive, he seems to be outwardly normal. Only the burning passion deep in his eyes betray what the young man might truly be.

[sblock=jemal] Salarassa entered into commerce as a means towards power, and wanted power in order to gain personal freedom. He gained riches and power beyond all imagining, and goals have been completed. Since then, he has had everything, except the one thing that his fortune has taken from him. He lacks PURPOSE. That is the promise from the Lady, and that is the price of his service. He will be given a great purpose with which he will exalt himself above all others, and be beholden to none.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 15, 2007)

The madman starts at the appearance of the light-show, spilling some tea on the woman in his lap (who smiles at the pain and kisses his cheek), but soon recuperates and casts a quick True Seeing. "Ah! Ah, it's you. Oh, don't worry. I have no intention of betraying any of you unless it becomes necessary. And I'd rather not have to kill you at all, It's just too great a risk. I know you are all very capable."
"And there's more than just the champions of the heavens to contend with. The natives are of no importance, but the seven will have to be killed, permanently. I suggest we begin by tracking them down one by one. Locating them should be no difficulty once we're inside." 
"On that subject; Shall we proceed?"

[sblock]
Ijazim wishes noting more than to become the divine consort of his beloved goddess, to share her power and her burdens and father a whole little pantheon of little demigods with her.
[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 15, 2007)

"Actually, I've a contact on the prime that might be able to assist us. He's a bard of some repute who's been around for a while. If anyone can track down the seven quickly, it'd be him." says Salarassa as he begins leading his compatriots through the outskirts of the crowd. "And I agree about the interlopers. If they can be avoided, wonderful, if they can be bargained with, fine. Directly opposing them would be more risky an undertaking than I'd like, if it can be avoided. The Seven are another matter altogeather. They appear to have murderous intent, and it seems unlikely that an alliance could exist there. I agree that striking first is the best option.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 15, 2007)

Ooc: There's a crowd? Is something actively blocking our way to the portal, or moving to intercept us? In that case...

Ijazim frowns in irritation, takes a sip of tea and casts five spells in a moment. First taking steps to protect himself he touches a pearl on a chain around his neck then casts Spell Turning and Spell Resistance, followed by an all out offense.
Depending on the number of opponents, their individual strength and density of formation he chooses between three different tactics.

a) Powerful outsiders of a type known to have major spellcasting capacity (casts as 17th level or higher, not counting sla's) close enough that he can affect more then three of them with the spell first get a Disjunction followed by a Banishment. If any of them are still present he hits them with a Destruction (10d6=42). For a similar group of powerful outsiders not known to have any major spellcasting capacity he casts a Confusion instead of a Disjunction.

b) Great numbers of weak outsiders of a type not known to be immune to fire first get a Firestorm (20d6=54), followed by another Firestorm (20d6=78), followed by a Destruction (10d6=21) against any powerful enemy within range. If they are of a type known to be immune to fire they get a Banishment and a Confusion instead.

c) Powerful outsiders in a spread out formation get three Destructions (10d6=32 + 10d6=48 + 10d6=34).


When the smoke clears he hands his empty cup to the woman and says to his companions, "Why don't you clean up the rest of this rabble?"

ooc: Jemal, feel free to consider this his action if a combat breaks out while I'm unable to post.

ooc:
Confusion DC 37
Banishment DC 39
Destruction DC 40
Firestorm DC 41
Casterlevel against SR: 30+4(Spell Penetration+Greater SP)+4(Bead of Karma) = 38

Active spells and effects:
Spell Turning (1d4+6= 8)
Spell Resistance (12+30+4 = 46)
True Seeing
Bead of Karma


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 16, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC Jemal]Panarchus is planning on casting Miracle for an extended version of Arcane Eye (whatever the maximum duration achievable with the 0xp version) once we get just inside the Prime. I'm not sure how long we'll discuss things in the observatory, so I wanted to mention it now to help you coordinate with anyone in the other group that can see invisible objects.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool listens to the others talk for a bit and then interjects her own pearl of wisdom. As they speak she tries to size up there battle prowess. She looks down upon them. _They all seem so small._ She stomps her massive foot as she speaks in her booming, yet somehow still somewhat feminine voice. "ENOUGH! No more talk. I came her for action." She turns toward the portal. "Let's go!"

[sblock]What she wants:

Pretty much everything needed for greater and greater battles (ultimate fighting ability, ultimate strength, ultimate health, ultimate battle prowess, etc. To go with it all ultimate challenges).[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 16, 2007)

Salarassa shrugs. "As you wish milady." Salarassa speaks a few arcane intonations and rises into the air, Flying towards to gateway into the prime. He reasons that the fewer obstacles aloft should allow him to avoid trouble, and anyone who would naturally seek to prevent his usage of the gateway would be distracted by his abundantly obstreperous companions.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 16, 2007)

Panarchus eyes the draconic ogre, but the illusionary symbols covering the avatar no more emotion than the impassive face beneath. _Plans had yet to be finalized. And the chances of being scryed upon would be somewhat increased within the Prime Material. But there were precautions that could be taken, and simply going along now could have its advantages._

"Very well. Let us proceed." The whirling lights of Panarchus' body begin to die as he approaches the gate, fading into utter darkness just before he steps through.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 16, 2007)

Salarassa ducks and weaves through a nest of wrestling demons and angels and other unsavory types in the air, smoothly avoiding the occasional detonation as a Solar beheads a Balor. Once in the air above the Gateway, he dives towards it, sliding into the quicksilver portal seamlessly.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 19, 2007)

The area around the portal is allready a Maelstrom, Solars, Archons, Balors, Pit Fiends, Slaad, Rakshassa, Humanoids, a small clan of Vampires - Everybody wants a piece of the Prime, but since they can't get through themselves, they've decided to take it out on the others trying to get in.

The first you encounter is a Balor who steps in front of  Jool, laughing "You're going nowhere, Precious" It spits, swiping at her.  She Parries easily and replies in kind, slicing the thing to pieces with several mighty blows.  As her 4th attack pierces its heart, it howls in pain and explodes, taking out some of the other injured beings around you.  Jool is caught full force by the blast but walks right through it without slowing, beheading another Balor that charges up, and joins its companion in death throes.  The rest of you decide to stay slightly clear of her path of detonation.



Meanwhile, the rest of you, with various degrees of intensity, decide to drive towards the portal.

Salarassa is the first to reach the portal, weaving easily through the air to dive into it.  As he does so, the portal flashes, a bright light flying out and illuminating the plane.  A few vampires explode, and several Good aligned outsiders dissapear.. Each of you remaining feel the Red light wash over you, strengthening and bolstering you as your Marks start glowing slightly.

Ijazim waves his hands and a group of Archons explode into flames, the hounds dropping immediately, the Trumpet archons requiring a second storm.  

Panarchus and Xis’talamarisk follow easily behind, each picking off anything that gets in their way with waves of magical energy.  At one point, a Solar stands before them. "HALT, vile beings, I cannot let you pass through this gate and bring your evil to another land!"
With a roll of the eyes, the two obliterate him and then step through.

It takes a total of about 20 seconds to all get through the portal, destroying anything that gets in your way, and every time one of you goes through, the rest feel a wave of bolstering strength.  

As you pass through the portal, everything goes dark for what seems like a few minutes, and then you find yourselves standing in a mountain range, standing in a large, bowl-shaped depression that seems to be several hundred feet across.  Surrounding the bowl is a large, flat area that all seems to have been carved from a single stone.  The skies are filled with black lightning and howling, hurricane force winds, though Salarassa, who's been there for almost half a minute when the others arrive, has noted that the storm only just started, the instant he appearred.

OOC: I've decided to speed things up I will be rolling a few things for you, SPot checks, Iitiative, Saves, that's about it.  Also, for scenes like this, which are mostly cinematic (You guys wading through a horde of lessers, I'm just winging it, keeping in mind your characters and any posted strategies.. I just don't want to start off with a huge war.

BTW, we're still waiting on Avalon to show up.. I'll have him just follow till he says otherwise.

Also, that wave of bolstering strength means that when you get to the other side, any spells you've cast/wounds you've taken are treated as though you'ld had a full days rest upon going through the portal.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool looks around at her surrondings and at her new 'companions'. At last they were on the prime. But what to do now...


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 19, 2007)

Ijazim looks up into the storm and smiles, musing to himself. "The world trembles before us, and those who can read the signs will know we have arrived. They will prepare for us, and yet they will fail." 
"Salarassa, I believe you said you had a contact here on this prime. Why don't you lead us to him?"


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 20, 2007)

Grinning at Ijazim, Salarassa replies "There is quite a bit difference between having a contact and 'I know of a guy', but I'll see what I can do. First things first though, I'll need to find me a city."

With that, Salarassa jogs up to the edge of the stone, careful not to slip in the rising winds, and things hard about where they might be, in relation to a populace center on the prime.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 20, 2007)

All you can see in any direction are the jagged, evil looking mountains (Though truth be told the fierce storm keeps vision to a fair minimum).  There are a few places you could be, but one story in particular from the past jogs your memory...  Glancing back at the bowl, you catch a glimpse from a story you heard long ago, about the Dragonsback Mountains on the continent of Alseria.  Supposedly there is a magical place there called "the Bowl" where immortals are not, and anything can die.  If that's where you are, then the nearest cities would be quite a ways due West, though flying in this weather would be treacherous for the strongest of dragons.   Looking around you see a well worn trail leading to the north.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 20, 2007)

He stares at the Rakshasa (ooc True Seeing is still active),_ Lying little pussycat, what game are you playing? This ball of string may snare you still._
"No, you definately said you had a contact. Well, no matter. Have you at least met this person? In that case, if you will allow me to read your thoughts I may be able to Discern his Location." He grins disconcertingly.
"Or I could simply gate us into space above this world, from there we should be able to spot the light sources of any major cities and gate there. Any other search would take too much time." He looks around sceptically, speaking to himself seemingly unaware that the others are listening. "This location is surely relevant in some way, but it's too conspicuous to mark the target of our search. If anything can die here then this may be the place we must fight the Seventh..."


ooc: If noone objects he will cast a Gate spell to take them into space a hundred miles above the night side of the planet. From there, assuming they can spot a likely light-source, he will then use a Pearl of Power to regain his Gate spell and Gate them down into a major city.

[sblock=Jemal]I emailed you this question, but you must not have recieved it. Does my character know enough about any of the Seven to be able to find them with any spell? Has he seen any of them, or any item or effect on their person? Does he know any of their names, or does someone he could ask know enough to fill him in? What does he know about their powers, levels, items and abilities? [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool looks over at Ijazim. "I am ready for action. Let us be off."


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 20, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jool looks over at Ijazim. "I am ready for action. Let us be off."




"That is well, my lady. But I'm afraid your power might be too apparent. Your stature draws the eye and while we still have worthy enemies on this world subtlety may have its uses. If our enemies learn too much of us they will be able to take us by surprise, and if they do we may suffer some casualties before killing them all. Have you any means of disguising your fearsome beauty?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> "That is well, my lady. But I'm afraid your power might be too apparent. Your stature draws the eye and while we still have worthy enemies on this world subtlety may have its uses. If our enemies learn too much of us they will be able to take us by surprise, and if they do we may suffer some casualties before killing them all. Have you any means of disguising your fearsome beauty?"




She shakes her large head from side-to-side. "None!"


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 20, 2007)

"Revered Ijazim, your willingness to employ such potent resources on our behalf is most appreciated. Yet, even you may find it difficult to incant spells while in the ionosphere. So close to the heavens there is little air for speech. Perhaps a lesser height, perhaps eight miles be enough to get our bearings. If you prefer, I would be willing to simply fly through the storm myself. Although Jool's patience would most likely be tested by the hour that would take." 

*OOC - Knowledge History 54, Knowledge Local 57 to remember the name of the Bard and get bearings.*


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 20, 2007)

Salarassa makes a slight frown and scratches his chin a little, "That's right isn't it, I did say contact didn't I. Then I apologize for inadvertantly misleading you, but our conversation on the matter was somewhat abrupt. Regardless, I have not met him."

Salarassa steps away from the group to stare up into the gathering storm. "However, I'd rather a more...conventional method of approaching civilization. There is a city to the west, a scant few hundred miles, and from there I suspect we'll find little difficulty in locating the bard we seek. We've no need to fling ourselves into the airless reaches of outerspace, where breathing and speaking become nearly impossible."


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 20, 2007)

"That's a good point, but I have other means at my disposal."  He opens the portable hole and pulls out the Mirror of Mental Prowess. Standing it securely on the ground he looks at the heavens above the night-side of the world and then steps trough. "Wait here."  
Enjoying the view (as well as the harmful radiation and vaccuum) for a moment he looks down upon the planet until he spots a few likely light-sources and then steps back. After Healing himself of any injuries he may have suffered and putting the Mirror back into the Hole he then opens a Gate to the outskirts of the most prominent apparent city. 

(If the Mirror itself allows a good enough view of the planet he doesn't bother stepping out into space but simply casts the gate spell then and there)

"After you, milady." he grins at Jool. "Dutchess, may I have the pleasure?" He bows and holds out his arm to the elven girl, who smiles at him and licks her lips before gracefully taking his arm, and follows the half-dragon trough on his carpet.
"From this point on we must make haste. We can not avoid drawing attention, for our power is plain for all to see, but we should at least attempt to avoid provoking too much sentiment. The faster word of mouth spreads the sooner we can expect our enemies to drop down on us out of nowhere."


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 21, 2007)

Xis'talamarisk spits on the ground on his side before he turns to address his companions. The clouds of the ensuing storm casting a dull grey reflection which is only punctuated by the occasional flash of lightning on the dark, almost obsidian lenses of his goggles as he speaks to them. As he opens his mouth, the roar of thunder spreads across the bowl of rock. He then begins to speak in a deep and commanding voice that is more fitting to a person like the half-dragon. "This ground is too open for my tastes. Where is this city you speak of? Anywhere would be better than this god-forsaken piece of rock."

[sblock= What he wants]Xis craves power, knowledge, and to connect more deeply with his draconic ancestors. The lady offered him all of this and more. She told him of the story of Darastrixhurthi, the first kobold city. She told him that it lies on the prime and only through its rise back to prosperity can he attain his desires.[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 21, 2007)

"Jool, I think I can disguise you for at least a little bit while we get our bearings."

Salarassa casts a quick spell upon himself, and then an illusion on Jool, making her look like a fit, powerfully built human woman in leather armor, before stepping through the portal.

*ooc: cast Voice of the Dragon on myself, Persistant Image on Jool*


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 21, 2007)

Panarchus waits for the others to step through the mirror before calling upon the namesake of which he is an aspect. "May the eye of He Who Shall Arise lie upon this place enduringly, that we may know who comes after and profit thereby." He then steps through to join the others.

*OOC - Panarchus casts Miracle for an extra long duration Arcane Eye. If Ijazim wishes to be the last to go through or is planning to Gate over, carrying the mirror, P. will cast Miracle with him present.*


----------



## Jemal (Mar 22, 2007)

After a few moments you find yourselves on the outskirts of a rather large town (Without having to traverse outer space).  None of you can quite think of which city this would be, though you are able to figure out that you are in the "United Alliance", a rather large country ruled mainly by 3 guilds, the Mages, the Warriors, and the Thieves.

You appear a few hundred yards away near the main road leading into the town.  It doesn't appear to be a busy day, only 3 wagons being visible, 1 leaving, 2 coming.  The walls are high and guarded, but the gate is open.  You spot a flier on the ground expounding on the re-opening of the "World Famous Inn of the Dizzy Sheep"

[sblock=voidrazor, pallandrome]
You have both heard of the bard, who has never that you recall been named.  He is usually referred to as "the Ancient One", because he is said to be millenia old.  He never stays in one place long, prefering to travel, see the world (Or more accurately, to see what's changed since the last time), and on those occasions that he does stop and stay in a town for a while, he finds an Inn and passes on his stories and information to whoever he thinks needs it.

PS Void - I'll give Arcane Eye at 10min/caster level with Miracle.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

As her form changes she looks herself over. Frowning slightly she decides to step through the portal. Once on the other side she awaits the other's lead. She is a woman of action. She knows nothing of diplomacy. "What now?"


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 22, 2007)

"It seems , mighty dragonborne, that we are supposed to find a contact of Salarassa that can lead us to the obelisk." He then turns to Salarassa. "So where can we find this contact of yours?"


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 22, 2007)

"He travels pretty much constantly, so he'd be stopping in pretty much every major inn around, his being a bard and all. That one over there reputes to be world famous, so why don't we head on over and check the veracity of the claim?" says the Rakchasa as he saunters through the main gate of the city, tipping his hat to the guards. "Excuse me, guardsmen, but my throat is positively parched from the road. Where can I find this 'Dirty Sheep' place I've been hearing about?"


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 22, 2007)

Ijazim pays no heed to the guard, but simply drifts trough the gate sitting crosslegged on his carpet. With his plate armour glamered and the elven girl hidden away in the portable hole he looks a bit exotic but not too out of place. After passing the portal he looks back and nods to his allies, knowing that he can easily find them at need he's content to leave them to their own devices for the moment. Let them investigate their leads, he had other means of obtaining information. 
Finding an inn, any inn, he rents a room for the day and heads upstairs. Upon opening the Portable Hole he finds that his elven companion is now a lifeless corpse and Miranel (his Ghostly Cohort) flies out and hovers before him with an annoyed expression. "I liked that body and her quivering little soul, tormenting her was the most fun I've had in years. And now you've broken her, suffocated her, and she's not very likely to want to come back. You could return her as an undead,"  she smiles and presses her substanceless body against him, "I could keep her under my control while taking another body. It could be... entertaining."
"Enough!"  Ijazim cuts her off, then smiles at her again, "You will need your mobility now, and she was beginning to bore me anyway. You will find other husks, I will require you to take quite a lot of them in fact. There is some information I want you to find..."

He sends the Ghost downstairs, hiding herself in the walls and the floor and using Detect Thoughts to pick up the thoughts of the people passing by. Once she senses a lone person, preferably a serving maid, she will move out and take posession of her. Having taken posession of the person she rummages trough their terrified mind to find any information she thinks is relevant to the situation (information about the whereabouts of the Seven or the Bard, or the local ViPs in particular). Then she goes about her work, the work of the person she's taken posession of, performing the tasks of service while chatting with the customers and other staff about the resent upheavals and those Ancient Heroes, while the Detect thoughts remains active. "...The Dragonrider, The Wanderer, and whatabout that old Bard? Is he one of them, too? I heard he once..."
If someone seems to know a lot, either revealing or seeming to withold much, they are then marked for later posession. Once she's spoken to everyone, gossiping about as barmaids do, she remains in the common room, but if someone of those who knew too much leaves the room she follows them. When they are alone she draws a knife and slits her own throat and then takes posession of the next victim and goes trough his mind for information.  

Meanwhile Ijazim takes a look at the town, holding the sensor of his Mirror of Mental Prowess a thousand feet above the inn he begins moving it around in an ever widening circle until he's got a good mental map of the little city. Once that's done he takes a closer look at any locations of interest (palaces, temples, military barracks, mage-towers, world famous inns and so on), zooming in on important-looking people and using the Detect Thoughts function of the Mirror to read their minds.


ooc: Ghost skills:
Bluff (Cha):....................27 (15+12)
Disguise (cha):...............19 (7,5+12)


----------



## Jemal (Mar 23, 2007)

Ijazim keeps going, and so does not notice the fact that the guard seemed more taken aback by the mispronouncing of the Inn's name than by the Exotic, floating man.

"That's the "DIZZY" sheep, _sir_, what backwater desert hole are you from?"  The other guard looks at him and they share a hearty laugh.  "The DIZZY Sheep has only been the worlds best inn for 'slong as anyone can remember!  Hell, Even them uptight's over in Lyrevan have'em, and they've opened some up down south!"  The second officer smiles "Can't suggest a better inn, there's 2 of'em in town.  If you can find an opening, I'ld suggest trying the chicken, best there is."

[sblock=Panarchus] You notice a third officer standing farther away frown, lowering a pair of goggles over his eyes as he glances over the party.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ijazim]
You enter the first in you come across, the "Filthy Weasel", and get a cheap room.  The Inn looks a bit run down, and isn't very busy.. not as busy as you'ld suspect from the inn closest the gate, anyways.  You send Miranel down and she easily finds a serving maid to take over while she's cleaning.  A little later, she's back at the tables chatting and working. (Will give info later, it'll take her a while and I want to see what the others do).  Meanwhile you start scrying.  The first thing you notice is that all of the important looking buildings - the Baracks, 2 Mages Towers, Government center (Apparently there's a democracy), and both of the "Dizzy Sheep" Inns (As well as several prominent houses) are magically protected from divinations, and the mirror can't seem to penetrate these wards.  Whatever city you're in, it's powerfully magical, which would explain why you didn't get quite so many stares on your carpet.
[/sblock]

OOC: BTW, a couple things 
First - if you guys have buffs on that you think I may have overlooked, please point them out (Invis, true sight, Detect magic, etc).  Also, I'll be rolling SOME of your rolls myself (Spot, sense motive, etc).  If they come up while I'm responding, but you wouldn't have known of them.  (Any action you take, post your own roll for, but if It's reactive I'll post it.. Also, I'll be doing the Initiative myself)


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 23, 2007)

Still invisible, Panarchus whispers urgently, "Colleages, I believe we have been *noticed*. To your left, the frowning guard with he goggles, I don't he was wearing them to shade the sun. Salarassa, would you be so kind as to join me to convince him that nothing is awry? The rest of you should move on a bit so as not to make the other guards nervous."

Panarchus drifts over to the guard casually and speaks in hushed tones, "Good sir, I couldn't help but notice your interest in my friend and I as we entered. Despite the fellow on the carpet, we were hoping to keep a low profile. If it were to get out that we were here, it would cause certain complications with other factions. Complications that could create all manner of hassle and paperwork for the city guard. And nobody wants that do we? Perhaps we could come to an arrangement?"


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 23, 2007)

Salarassa saunters over to the gentleman with the looking glass. "Indeed, my compatriot and I mean no harm to you or the fair citizens of this city. We merely seek to find a bard of some repute that may have passed through here a while back. You would not have happened to have heard of such, would you?" he asks, while smiling pleasantly, and keeping his hands well away from any weaponry or pockets.

ooc: diplomacy roll 1d20+58=62


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ijazim]
> You enter the first in you come across, the "Filthy Weasel", and get a cheap room.  The Inn looks a bit run down, and isn't very busy.. not as busy as you'ld suspect from the inn closest the gate, anyways.  You send Miranel down and she easily finds a serving maid to take over while she's cleaning.  A little later, she's back at the tables chatting and working. (Will give info later, it'll take her a while and I want to see what the others do).  Meanwhile you start scrying.  The first thing you notice is that all of the important looking buildings - the Baracks, 2 Mages Towers, Government center (Apparently there's a democracy), and both of the "Dizzy Sheep" Inns (As well as several prominent houses) are magically protected from divinations, and the mirror can't seem to penetrate these wards.  Whatever city you're in, it's powerfully magical, which would explain why you didn't get quite so many stares on your carpet.
> [/sblock]




Ijazim briefly considers stepping trough the Mirror and simply Disjoining the wards, but decides against it. There would be time enough for that later, but now was too soon to show his hand. Instead he sets his eye on a person, and then another and another, leaving one of the warded locations (the Government Center and Magetowers primarily) and reads their thoughts trough the mirror. If he can spot any temple he also makes an effort to read the thoughts of any senior cleric.
Hearing the laughter from downstairs he smiles a bit, proud of his wicked little girl. She always knew how to make people open up, one way or another...


----------



## Jemal (Mar 26, 2007)

The guard looks through his Goggles at Panarchus, a puzzled expression on his face "a strange look you have, sir... What are you?"  He wave his hand and you both catch the casting of a "Powersight" spell. (From the house rules).

His Eyes go wide, staring hard at Panarchus, backing a step as Salarassa speaks to him, and his fear dissipates, replaced with Awe. "By the G..GODS!  Such power.. Wait.. You _ARE_ a God, aren't you? Of course I'll help, my lords! There's always bards coming through, this is the Holy City after all!! Why Grennet gets hundreds of bards a year.. Has this one displeased you, my lords?  Perhaps a description?"

Ijazim - You watch around, and soon discover that the Temple is the central figure of the city, even though it is set to the side, buit into the near cliff face at the base of the mountains.  You are in the city of Grenet, Religious capital of the United Alliance. The Government center and Magetowers are apparently, in this city, just there because they must be.  The Mages would grow angry if the Priests didn't allow their towers, and the Government must have at least a figure head in the 'holy city'.

As you are scrying around, there is a knock on your door, and a voice, old yet full of life, drifts through "A moment of your time, good sir?"


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 26, 2007)

Ijazim returns the mirror to its inert state and, dismissing the impulse to blast the interruptor behind the door with a handful of spells, takes a seat on one of the moth-eaten ottomans in the room and picks up a glass of inferior brandy before answering "Come. The door is unlocked."  

ooc: His armor and is glamored into ordinary clothing. I'm not sure if any of the spells he cast before going trough the portal are still active, but I guess the 10min/lvl ones still are (though I don't know the durations by heart, I'll look it up if it becomes relevant). True Seeing if 1min/lvl, I think, so that's probably not still active.


----------



## Avalon® (Mar 26, 2007)

"We're not gods but you're close. If you would excuse me, I'll go inside your city now."


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 26, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "By the G..GODS!  Such power.. Wait.. You _ARE_ a God, aren't you? Of course I'll help, my lords! There's always bards coming through, this is the Holy City after all!! Why Grennet gets hundreds of bards a year.. Has this one displeased you, my lords?  Perhaps a description?"



Panarchus speaks loud enough to drown out the slightly distant Kobold Magus, into the guard's ear, "Very clever, got it in one. The one we seek is less *a* bard than *the bard*, known as the Ancient One. Legends differ as to his appearance." The avatar will go on to describe any appearance details the legends do mention despite the likely contradictions therein.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

Panarchus thinks of The Ancient one.. he has always been described as an Old Man full of life, with no hair on his head save a long beard(Sometimes).  He always keeps up with the current stylings, can play any instrument, knows any tale or song he's asked for, and it is rumoured that if something is known by any mortal, it is known by him.  

The guard thinks hard for a moment "I'm sorry my lord, I can think of at least a dozen people that fit that description!  I recognize the name, he is a legend.. as you probably know, my lord.. but there are always bards travelling around dressed like that, either pretending to be him or helping his legend grow.  Why I've seen two today."

[sblock=Ijazim]
The door opens and an old man, full of life, bald with green eyes, dressed in what must be the local fashion, enters and inclines his head slightly as he shuts the door behind him.
"You would be the one who's working for HER, wouldn't you.  When I heard you had entered this realm, I was actually surprised!  I didn't expect her to send someone so.." He trails off as his eyes drift down to where your mark is (Seeming to look right through any illusion or clothing).  "OH, so I see.  You're NOT falsely marked.  Then it would seem the race has begun, after all.  Interesting that you should find yourselves in THIS city while they went to that other one... And with the 7 from the past, it seems we've come full circle.. but then I'm rambling and probably not making a word of sense!"  He chuckles and sits down, a chair appearing beneath him. "If any of you try to harm me, I will defend myself, so don't think for a moment that you can just extract whatever information you want in whatever manner you deem most convenient.  I am neutral in this affair, I'm here to spread the knowledge that is needed for fate to take it's course, though Even I don't know what that course is.  That is for you and your counterparts on the 'side of Light', as they put it, to decide."

He stops and looks at you for a moment. "If you wish to speak Civilly, I will freely stay, and you can attempt to _weasel_ whatever you can, but I will answer only a single straight question, and after that, I Will leave.  I've allready told the others that they need to prove they are worthy of my information, and the same is true of you."
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]"On the contraty, you make perfect sense. And unless you are the Seventh, you clearly must be the One. But then, I too am quite insane. I assume you are who you appear to be, in due time I will put you to the test and if you fail you will regret it. As you presume to judge me so shall I in turn be your judge." He laughs, then offers the Bard a glass, "But there's no need for blustering and threaths. We are civilized beings, after all, so let us behave civilly."
He looks at the man critically, "You are, or so I've been told, a remnant of the age before the ban. Clearly you are a powerful being and yet you were neither excluded by the ban nor, or so you would have me believe, are you one of its enforcers. And yet you are clearly not divine, I'm certain I would recognize that and even the Gods were apparently restricted by the Ban. That (and your casual attitude towards me) leads me to believe that you have somehow anchored yourself to this world, to a powerful object on this world, perhaps to a certain obelisk... Hmm, I suppose it's possible that you are the Seventh after all, seeking to use us Marked Ones and our need to prove ourselves 'worthy' to claim all of the Obelisk's power for yourself." He gauges the man's reaction, "Ah, but now I too am rambling."  
"There are many questions I would ask you if I believed I had any reason to trust your words and your intentions. Whatever you are I'm certain it's more than what you've portrayed yourself as. And yet, assuming I can't simply pry your thoughts from you by force, it would be a shame to waste this opportunity. So, answer this one question if you will, since you will clearly not simply tell me where to find the Obelisk; Where are the Seven, the false marked ones and their Lord?"  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=Ijazim]
The old man takes the glass with a silent thanks, and nods at some of your statements.  A smile breaks across his face as you compare him to the seventh, though he says nothing until you've finished. "I am not the seventh, though the way He found to stay here is similar enough to my own method, I suppose."  He finishes the drink and sets the cup down, looking thoughtfully at you.  "I am not, as you have surmised, Divine, nor am I of the same power type as you or your companions.  Power comes in many different forms, you see, and I have chosen a different path.  You are correct that I would not tell you where to find the Obelisk, but that is because such is beyond my power.  I also can't tell you where the Seventh is, though I will, as promised, answer your question.. To the best of my abilities."

He closes his eyes and the room begins glowing, swirling blue and green motes circling.  "Oh, and just to keep things civil.." He opens one eye and grins at you "I'll try to keep it less cryptic."  He raises his arms, standing as the chair dissapears, and speaks "Master and Apprentice travel together across the country of Lyrevan, searching for the great dragon's lair. The Warrior heads to Islo, capital of Lyrevan...  The Seeker travels the Great Desert to the south, seeking the Child of the Sun.  The Heartborn has gone to the great Barbarian Empire to the north, looking to destroy the Druids council, and the Dragon's Disciple is... Here!"  His eyes open wide.  "She is here in this city..." He turns towards the gate "NO... but she will be in moments."  He looks back at you "Well, I did say I'd leave after telling you, so.. good luck, old chap.. I'll be watching." And with that, he heads out the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
Ijazim lets the Bard go "Thank you. But remember, 'when you look into the abyss the abyss also looks into you'." and casts a Quickened True Seeing and a PowerSight spell to measure the strength of the peculiar creature. There was no need to confront him now, though there surely would be in the future, but now that Ijazim had seen the man in person finding him again would be easy enough.
He leans back, letting the door close, and takes another sip from the cheap local brandy. The Dragon's Disciple... What did he know about her? A half-Red Dragon, skilled in swordplay and yet with sufficient arcane power to dispell a gatekeepers scrying. A Dragon Disciple, then, probably a Sorcerer with some study as an Eldritch Knight. Powerful enough to slaughter some of the local children, but then who wasn't? Still, clearly a warrior at the core, a good match for Jools perhaps but nothing worth worrying Ijazim himself. It was a pity, though, that he could not Destroy her body and she would doubtless be immune to the effects of a Blasphemy. Ah, but that would only make the fight more interesting, assuming he could even find her. 
He rises and goes to stand before the Mirror. Activating it he once again begins searching the city. What in this city, except for he himself and his companions, could be important enough to warrant the attention of one of the Seven? The Bard had made them seem lacking in focus, blundering uncoordinated seemingly without a coherent plan or direction, but they had been here longer than himself and their leader at least had access to considerable amounts of information. No, they definately had some reason for being where they were, and now one of them had come here... If only he knew more of this city, of this gods forsaken little planet filled with frightened little fools who had closed themselves off from true power for so long that they no longer had any means of defending themselves. 
The Temple seemed to be the primary structure in the city. It seemed the most likely location the Disciple would appear. And since the temple itself was warded from scrying and set into the side of the mountain with only one apparent entrance the Disciple would likely teleport to the temple square just outside its gates.
Ijazim sets the Mirror's sensor on watching the front of the temple and the space before it, reading the minds of some of the passers by and hoping that his prey will soon arrive.[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 27, 2007)

"Well, my good man, there are two of us, so we can probably accomidate the both of them. If you would be so kind as to provide directions? Also, it might be good if you kept our enterance into the city a secret. We have enemies about in the world, and it would not do for them to know of us too early." asks Salarassa quietly.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 27, 2007)

The guard looks at Salrassa, nodding. "One went to the Dizzy Sheep, the other to the Filthy Weasel.  I promise, Lords, I'll tell noone of your coming.. but please, oh blessed ones, tell me.. Does this mean the world will change again? Are the Legends returning to rescue us from these horrid happenings?"

(OOC: The Kobold and Ijazim have entered the city, Panarchus and Salrassa are just finishing with the guard.. What's Jool doing, where's Xis going? Are you sticking together or splitting off like Ijazim did?)

[sblock=Ijazim]
Your True Sight reveals no disguise, and the PowerSight cannot pinpoint a power level, finally settling on 20.  He did say he chose a different path to power, however.  

You search the minds of those coming and going near the temple.  Most simply think about the normal, boring everyday mundanities that pass for life on this plane, but you do catch site of a man walking around nervously, trying to keep moving so he doesn't appear to be loitering, though he's been there for a good 10 minutes.  You zero in on him, reading his thoughts, and discover that he's waiting for a great warrior, he received a vision that told him to meet a female Half-draconic warrior here, for she would herald the return of the Dragon Disciples, and he would be needed to guide her.. though he doesn't know what he's supposed to guide her to, or how, and it scares the crap out of him.

(OOC: We need to slow down, the other's are about an hour behind you in game.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 27, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
ooc:
Aww, it's so close I can almost taste it.  But I'll wait.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool continues with the main group into the city, but waits for them to decide what to do next. She waits for them to parlay with the guards as she wonders when she will get to kill something.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The guard looks at Salrassa, nodding. "One went to the Dizzy Sheep, the other to the Filthy Weasel.  I promise, Lords, I'll tell noone of your coming.. but please, oh blessed ones, tell me.. Does this mean the world will change again? Are the Legends returning to rescue us from these horrid happenings?"



"Yes, the turning of epochs is upon us. I won't lie to you. Matters are bound to get worse before they get better. But fate has smiled upon you. You are the first to recognize the divine return. And that can be no mere coincidence. Tell me, would you walk the path of glory, and gain the might to protect those you love from the dark tide to come? Or would you continue as a simple guardsman? Speak now, for this opportunity shall not arise again."

If the guard wishes to take the 'path of glory'.

"Then commit yourself, now and for all time to Panarchus, the Architect of Time. For the rest of this day watch closely who comes and who goes. Soon, I shall come to you. And you shall take your first footsteps towards greatness."

Whatever his response, afterwards Panarchus Bellum will join the others heading towards one of the inns.


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 28, 2007)

Salarassa walks with Panarchus, and ponders the beings words. "You have an interesting view of things Panarchus. Some of our allies I have fairly well placed, but not so much with you. Would you mind telling me some about this god that you serve, so I may better understand you?" he asks, as he leads the group towards the Dizzy Sheep.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 28, 2007)

The Guard nods happily at Panarchus "Of course, My lord!"
The group arrives at the nearest Inn of the Dizzy Sheep (Being told SEVERAL times that there are two in the city by proud residents), and enter a crowded Inn, to see on stage an old bald man with a goatee dressed extravagantly and playing a balad to a fascinated (no, not THAT kind of _fascinated_) Audience.


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 29, 2007)

And Ijazim looks into the mirror, his face a rictus of predatory anticipation.


----------



## Voidrazor (Mar 29, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> Salarassa walks with Panarchus, and ponders the beings words. "You have an interesting view of things Panarchus. Some of our allies I have fairly well placed, but not so much with you. Would you mind telling me some about this god that you serve, so I may better understand you?" he asks, as he leads the group towards the Dizzy Sheep.



"Of course. You already know one of the epithets by which Panarchus is known, The Architect of Time. We are also known as He Who Shall Arise and The Lord of Paradox. At the end time Panarchus' suzerainty is unchallenged. But now, on this world we are virtually unknown. The pathways between now and the end have been foreseen, planned for. But I suppose there is some question as to whether this particular timestream will reach that end. That is why I, as Panarchus Bellum am here. As an aspect of Panarchus, I shall ensure the proper future. Does that answer your question?"


----------



## Nephtys (Mar 29, 2007)

ooc: So, what's happening?


----------



## pallandrome (Mar 30, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Of course. You already know one of the epithets by which Panarchus is known, The Architect of Time. We are also known as He Who Shall Arise and The Lord of Paradox. At the end time Panarchus' suzerainty is unchallenged. But now, on this world we are virtually unknown. The pathways between now and the end have been foreseen, planned for. But I suppose there is some question as to whether this particular timestream will reach that end. That is why I, as Panarchus Bellum am here. As an aspect of Panarchus, I shall ensure the proper future. Does that answer your question?"




Salarassa scratches at his beard as the walk through the front door of the inn. "I suppose it does, actually. I thank you for your explaination, and if you require any help with your endevour, let em know and I'll see what I can do. Now lets find us a bard, eh?" he says, as he scans the room, and sets his eyes on an unoccupied seat near the front of the stage. "Now, lets see if this fellow is as good as he claims to be."

Salarassa pulls a shining golden fiddle from deep within his pack, and begins to strum a challenging counterpoint to the old bards tune...

OOC: perform check 1d20+46=65


----------



## Jemal (Apr 1, 2007)

Salarassa pulls the Golden fiddle and strums a tune that has the audience staring at him in awe.  The bard on stage stops to listen, smiling. "You play a pretty good fiddle boy, but give an old man his due, I'm the best there's ever been." And the duel begins.  The two of you play back and forth for a moment, with you gaining and keeping the upper hand (Though only slightly(Perform:62 on behalf of the Old Bard) before he motions you up on stage and pulls a marvelous silver-inlaid fiddle from his pack.

"Shall we finish this under Georgian rules?"

(Ijazim - a little more patience, we're almost there)


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 1, 2007)

"Aye, that'll do. After we share notes, we'll share words." he says, as he throws himself into the music.



ooc: What the heck are Georgian Rules?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 2, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> ooc: What the heck are Georgian Rules?



(OOC: just a made up word for the campaign.. He'll Improvise a song, you continue off of him, trying to do better while keeping with the song, until one of you is proven blatantly superior or until someone messes up.)


The bard picks at his (Obviously magical) instrument, a haunting melody filling the air as he begins to sing about heroes of old (Perform:61.  You need at least a 56 to keep up.  If you get it, post 3 more perform checks afterwards if you'd like to fast-forward a bit.)


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 2, 2007)

1d20+46=60, 1d20+46=53, 1d20+46=65
1d20+46=55 
(I forgot, three MORE after the first one...)

Salarassa struggles to match the bards magical music with his own immortal, yet mundane talent.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2007)

The bard is clearly impressed by your talent, as he, too, seems to be trying his hardest. (57, 61, 63)

Salarassa - 60,53,65,55
Old Bard - 61,56,62,60

After several minutes of the best playing any of the patrons have ever heard, neither of you has managed to do significantly better than the other, though the old bard tends to come out slightly ahead.  He's definitely talented, and his Silver fidle seems to be very well crafted.

"You're pretty good, son, where'd you learn to play like that?"

[sblock=Panarchus]  OOC: First off, I'd like to say I really like your 'time god' idea.. Is Panarchus a self creation, or did you get it from somewhere else?  I think i'm gonna run with it, If you'd like to talk about more details, my email is (jemal999 at hotmail dot com).  I'm very happy when players help write campaign story for me. 

IC: Panarchus watches the duel with mild interest, he's seen only a few who could top such a performance even on the outside, but being so related to the timestream, he does not get the sense of timelessness from this old bard that would be expected from the Ancient One.  This one is talented, surely, and old, but he is still just an extremely gifted mortal with a magic fiddle.
[/sblock]



*OOC: Avalon and Tailspinner, feel free to post, if you're just waiting for combat that will be coming soon, other than that, I'd just like to know what you're up to, and make sure you're even still interested.. *


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 3, 2007)

"Here and there, here and there. Where I come from, few play music, so I travelled a lot to learn what I have. Actually, I was seeking a particular bard that I've heard wanders from place to place, and has been longer than any of the rest of us. Happen to know him?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2007)

The bard smiles and motions to a table nearby.  After being seated, he looks at you thoughtfully "A pleasure to meet you, my fellow.  My name is Paique (rhymes with Pain, but with a K sound), you may have heard of me during your.. Travels.  What I know is that if someone as talented as yourself is searching for an old bard, then I can only assume that you're looking for THE bard, the Ancient One himself, one of the last living legends, and when you saw my playing, thought I must be him.  I have told many tales of him in my long years... Ha, there's one few of us could ever achieve.. A bard with more tales told OF him than ones written BY him.  I can tell you he's in town, or was recently... or will be soon.. I'm not entirely certain on that part" His brow furrows in annoyance "but I know something important is happening in Grennet, and I know he'll be here.  He always is for the truly important stuff, though many say that he's more instigator than observor.  What I can't understand is how someone as talented as yourself would just pop out of nowhere so conveniently... I've seen all the good bards, heard all the tunes, and I've never seen anything like what you played... Besides, I'd thought I was the only one this close to his talent.. at least, the only one on THIS plane."  He takes a drink while gauging your reaction.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2007)

[sblock=Ijazim]
After several long, agonizingly boring minutes, (  ) you see the man look up, shock apparent on his face, though he recovers quickly and waves frantically.  Soon, a young, frail looking woman with Red draconic wings and a greatsword strapped to her back lands in front of him.  Looking around, as several open-mouthed people stare, she booms "I am Her.  Kneel."  As the man quickly falls to a knee, nearby guards begin moving forwards.
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 3, 2007)

double post


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 3, 2007)

Xis'talamarisk moves away from the others when Salarassa begins his duel against the bard. Once he is some distance away from them he mutters some arcane words to his open hand. One by one, floating eyes pop out around him until there are thirty-two orbs are floating around him. In a quiet whisper, he commands the eyes: "Spread out in a one-mile radius from me and return if you see anyone who bears a musical instrument aside from those two over there", gestruring to Salarassa and his opponent. As soon as he finishes his command, they eyes fly out thru the front door and begin the search.

Having done his business, Xis'talamarisk rejoins the group just in time to see the two musicians finish their duel.

[sblock= OOC]Cast greater prying eyes. They have true seeing and spot modifiers of +25[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

As Jool watches the performances, she gets bored in starts to wonder if she maybe made a mistake in coming here. She longs for the battle. She thinks that the fun they had back at the gate would be better then this. Frustrated she pounds on a nearby table, splintering it into many pieces.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ijazim]
> After several long, agonizingly boring minutes, (  ) you see the man look up, shock apparent on his face, though he recovers quickly and waves frantically.  Soon, a young, frail looking woman with Red draconic wings and a greatsword strapped to her back lands in front of him.  Looking around, as several open-mouthed people stare, she booms "I am Her.  Kneel."  As the man quickly falls to a knee, nearby guards begin moving forwards.
> [/sblock]




"And then there were only six." Ijazim laughs, touches his Bead of karma, casts several spells* and (new round) steps trough the Mirror to the top of the temple steps with the massive gates of the building framing him from behind. *"I bring word from Mother,"* his voice is not loud, but it's menace carries far. *"She is not pleased."* 
Looking down upon her with a cool disdain in his eyes he rips trough her defenses with a Disjunction before pummeling her with waves of devastating spells. **

* Spell Resistance 12+34=46, Spell Turning 1d4+6=8, Death Ward, Freedom of Movement. (True Seeing still active).

**(Disjunction) Q Sound Burst (DC 35), Q Confusion (DC37), Q Bolts of Bedevilment (DC38), And in case she's not yet incapacitated two Quickened Destruction (DC40) spells. Caster level against SR 30+4+4=38

If she is incapacitated by the non-lethal spells Ijazim will throw another QSound Burst at the kneeling man and turn to the advancing guards. "Put her in here," he opens the now empty Portable Hole. "No questions. Quickly now, before she comes to." _I think someone will appreciate her new play-thing_, his smile becomes sinister.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2007)

Ijazim, the Dragon Disciple turns and people scatter as you speak, and fling a half dozen spells her way.  She seems almost completely unfazed, though you're certain the Disjunction worked, and you know the Destruction Spells dealt damage.  "Mother doesn't always know Best... But Father DOES." She licks her lips in anticipation and flies at you with incredible speed, delivering a backhand (53 damage) which sends you flying backwards several feet through the temple's main gates (Another 7 points of damage) you land in front of the doors, which are still closed.  The guards move in to surround her warily, and her eyes glaze over with bloodlust.  "Fresh meat!"

After smashing the table, Jool heads outside, and notices a few people milling around pointing to the sky and talking over each other "I'm not lying, I did too see it!" "I saw it too, A woman with giant red wings!"  "A giant red bird just went that way, towards the temple!" 

Several moments after Xis'talamarisk returns to the Tavern, while the two bards are engaged in conversation, one of his eyes returns, showing it's trip through the city and to the Main Temple, where it saw an old man laying on a building playing a flute, looking down.  As the eye turned to return to you, you catch in the replay a glimpse of an armoured woman with red dragon wings backhand someone, sending him flying into the temple as guards approach and surround her.

OOC : Sorry bout the manhandling, but she made all of the saves.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 4, 2007)

Ijazim rises, giggling, "Impressive, not many could have withstood that. It's a pity that I'm going to have to kill you." he casts a Dimensional Anchor (No save). "But perhaps you'd like to beg for mercy, for the Mother's forgiveness. No? Either way, your soul is hers."
"Guards!" he commands forcefully, pointing towards the kneeler, "Arrest that man."  and turns back to the Disciple. "This one is all mine." 
"Now!" (Destruction DC 40) "You!" (Destruction DC 40) "Die!"  (Destruction DC 40). 

If she still stands Ijazim frowns, beginning to grow concerned, and throws forth two more spells, bracing himself for the onslaught to come. (Sound Burst DC 35) Antilife Shell (No save)

ooc: active spells: True Seeing, Spell Turning, Spell Resistance, Freedom of Movement, Death Ward, Antilife Shell. Caster level against SR: 30+4+4+d20=47

ooc: Does the modified Disjunction spell supress magic items (instead of destroying them)? For how long?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool quickly decides where the action is. She sticks her head back into the inn for a brief instant to yell a quick warning.

"Red winged woman at the temple. It's clobberin' time!"

Then she heads at full speed towards the temple, blood lust in her eyes. _At last, some action!_


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 4, 2007)

"...huh, saved by the very loud half-dragon lady. Assuming I survive this assumably dangerous encounter, we'll have to discuss where I might be able to obtain one of those nifty silver fiddles."

Salarassa rises from the table, gives the bard a graceful bow, and exits, following Jool.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2007)

"Half Dragon?!?" The bard jumps to his feet and dashes after Salarassa.  Jool speeds into the air, heading for the temple (north).

Ijazim pulls himself to his feet and angrily blasts the woman with spell after spell before finally resorting to his defensive measure when she doesn't drop. (She's taken a total of 205 damage from your spells, no failed saves yet.)

The Dragon Disciple stalks forward, banging into your shell of protection.  She sneers and bangs her fist against it before turning on the guards, slaughtering everyone within 40' except the kneeling man.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 4, 2007)

"Ummm, you should probably know, following me could very well get you killed. Just FYI." Salarassa mentions to Paique as they run. When they arrive on the scene, Salarassa stands at the edge of the square, considering the battle at hand.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 4, 2007)

"Now this is getting embarrassing. You, milady, are the worthiest opponent I've ever faced, and I may yet fail to kill you. But I did not come here alone. No matter your power I have proved myself your match, but when my companions arrive you will be slaughtered. Surrender. Surrender and join us, or you will die here today. You will die and your soul will be utterly consumed. The Mother loves all her children, and there might still be forgiveness in her heart." He smiles serenely, and when she declines his offer he chuckles. "Well, it was worth a shot. Fortunately I still have a few alternatives left."
He hits her with another Bolt of Bedevilment (ooc: same casting as 1st round, DC 38), followed by a Lesser confusion (dc 34), two Maximized Blade barriers (DC39, 90+90 hps) (Rod of Maximize), and a Firestorm (dc 41, 20d6=89 hps) followed by a Miracled Feeblemind (DC 42, -4 to saves for arcane casters)

ooc: Will you put her up in the RG after the fight is over, assuming she doesn't get away?


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 5, 2007)

Though he stood unseen and apart from the inn patrons, Panarchus found himself enjoying the performance. Such near perfection could perhaps be expected from Salarassa, but the same from a mortal bard, even one possesing a magic fiddle, was impressive. But when Jool announces that one of the Seven is nearby, the avatar does not hesistate. Panarchus rushes for the door and launches himself into the air, a stream fo divine orisons on his lips. 

*OOC - I'm not sure how far the temple is from the inn. Assuming its several rounds by air, he'll cast Spell Resistance, Foresight, Divine Agility, Spikes, Miracle for the Wu Jen spell Giant Size, and activate Haste via Boots of Swftness. If its only 2-3 rounds away, He'll cast quickened versions of Spell Resistance, Spikes, Miracle, and Haste. If its just one round away he'll cast Time Stop and buff using normal versions except for quickened Haste. Please let me know which, so I can update my character sheet accordingly   *


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 5, 2007)

"Lets us go then. I noticed the half-dragon Jool is talking about. She may be the one they call the Disciple. Hurry! We must make haste!"

As the others race outside, Xis'talamarisk mutters a few draconic words that result in a large pair of dragon wings sprouting from his back. With a flap of his wings, he rises fifty feet in the air and flies with all haste to the scene of the commotion.

[sblock= OOC]Casts Flight of the Dragon.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Will you put her up in the RG after the fight is over, assuming she doesn't get away?




*OOC: Yes, I'm planning on posting all of the Seven's stats after they've been brought down for good.  Though be warned that they do have a few things PC's didn't have access to, to make them interesting. (for example, the one the Good guys are facing right now is Gestalt)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 5, 2007)

[sblock=Buffed Statistics  for Panarchus]Str 78 +34 (32 Base +4 Inherent +6 Enhancement +4 Visage +32 Size) 
Dex 60 +25 (46 Base +4 Inherent +10 Enhancement +2 Visage -2 Size) 
Con 55 +4 (29 Base +4 Inherent +6 Enhancement +4 Visage +12 Size) 

HP 239 (419 while Giant Size lasts) (30 temporary)
AC 80 (10 base +25 Dex +8 Armor +5 Deflection +5 Enhancement +2 Insight +13 Natural +1 Dodge +19 Monk -8 Size) 53 Touch (never Flat)
Init +29
Move 60' ground (30 base X 2 Boots) 90' air
Spell Resistance 43
Damage Resistance 10/epic

Fortitude 49 (12 base +22 Con +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret)
Reflex 49 (6 base +25 Dex +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret +2 Insight +1 dodge)
Will 55 (21 base +19 Wis +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret)

Reach 30'
Melee Attack 'Sorrow' +62 (+25 BAB +34 Str +5 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence +1 Secret +1 haste -8 Size) 
Damage 6d6 + 47 + (d6 fire, d6 cold, d6 electricity, 1 Con) [+34 Str  +10 Enhancement +3 Luck] 1d6 to wielder
Full Attack 62/62/57/52/47/42
Resolved as touch attack due to persistent Wraithstrike

Ranged Attack sling +50 (+25 BAB +25 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence +1 Secret  +1 haste -8 Size)
Damage 3d6 + 39 [+34 Str +2 Enhancement +3 Luck]

Special Defenses:
10 spell levels Spell Turning (maximized via Incense of Meditation)
50 spell levels Rod of Absorption
Immune to all 5 Energy types
Freedom of Movement
Immune to natural or magical wind (Stormrage)
Healed once when takes lethal damage (Fortunate Fate)
Contingencied Teleport when targetted with Disjunction
Has Forcesight of upcoming danger
Evasion (Boots of Swiftness)[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: Yes, I'm planning on posting all of the Seven's stats after they've been brought down for good.  Though be warned that they do have a few things PC's didn't have access to, to make them interesting. (for example, the one the Good guys are facing right now is Gestalt)




ooc:[sblock]
And this one has saves trough the stratosphere, probably a huge charisma bonus as well as both fully functional Paladin and Blackguard levels... Or does Ijazim have any other theories about why her saves are unbeatable?
Knowledge (arcana) (Int):......25 (19+5+1)
Knowledge (history) (Int):......23 (17+5+1) 
Knowledge (religion) (Int):......39 (33+5+1)
Knowledge (the planes) (Int):.36 (30+5+1)
Spellcraft (Int):....................39 (33+5+1)
[/sblock]
Voidrazor: Damn, I'm glad you're on our team .


----------



## Jemal (Apr 5, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc:[sblock]
> And this one has saves trough the stratosphere, probably a huge charisma bonus as well as both fully functional Paladin and Blackguard levels... Or does Ijazim have any other theories about why her saves are unbeatable?
> Knowledge (arcana) (Int):......25 (19+5+1)
> Knowledge (history) (Int):......23 (17+5+1)
> ...




[sblock=Nephtys]
Nice guess, did I give it away or are you psychic?  Yes, both Pal and Blackguard levels function, though I didn't add Cha bonus twice.  All of her saves are legal for her level.  The fact that she's higher level, has good stats, and is very multiclassed (Hence high base saves) is why she makes them.

And they're not unbeatable.. Well, her Reflex and Will saves aren't; Fort = Good freaking luck.
[/sblock]


*too tired to update right now, will do so tommorow*


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 5, 2007)

OOC: On his way to the battle, Salarassa casts Sonorous Hum, Sirene's Grace, and Improvisation. My Reflex and Will saves both go up by 2, and my AC is now 47. I also gain the ability to easily beat that darn bard at perform checks, which I will only demonstrate if there is time after the battle *grin*. I also have 32 luck points to spend.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2007)

The Disciple looks around at Ijazim, glaring as he speaks.  She stands still while you fling spell after spell at her, the first two having no effect.  She doesn't even attempt to dodge the blade barriers, standing there while they slice, laughing at the trails of blood on her face.  The laughter doesn't seem to slow as you slam her with a Feelemind.  "You will see the truth soon enough" She calmly walks through the blades, and strides through the temple doors, grabbing the cowering man who'd been off to the side and slamming them behind her.

*OOC : 
Others - The Temple is a ways away from the Inn, it'll take at least a few rounds.. What're your travel speeds?

Nephtys - I'll allow you to replace the Firestorm spell with another damage-dealer, as Ijazim would know that Half-Red Dragon's are immune to fire, just like their full-dragon ancestor/parent.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 6, 2007)

OOC: Since it's a good dista ce away, I'll also cast Allegro, Which makes my movement speed (and that of the bard with me, and any of the other party members who might want it and happen to be in range) 60ft. At a run, that's 240ft/rd.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 6, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nephtys]
> Nice guess, did I give it away or are you psychic?  Yes, both Pal and Blackguard levels function, though I didn't add Cha bonus twice.  All of her saves are legal for her level.  The fact that she's higher level, has good stats, and is very multiclassed (Hence high base saves) is why she makes them.
> 
> And they're not unbeatable.. Well, her Reflex and Will saves aren't; Fort = Good freaking luck.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal]Well, I figured that only a doubled charisma bonus could explain her making that many saves against those very high DCs. That and the fact that you wrote that she'd been studying under the most powerful Good (G) and Evil (E) warriors in her time. It's either that or she's been buffed up by the Seventh and his non-magic magical powers... [/sblock]



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Nephtys - I'll allow you to replace the Firestorm spell with another damage-dealer, as Ijazim would know that Half-Red Dragon's are immune to fire, just like their full-dragon ancestor/parent.




ooc: I don't really have any more damage dealers, and I'm saving my Miracle for later. So, I'm not casting anything in exchange for the Firestorm, but keeping the spell uncast. Thanks anyway .

--

He pulls open the doors, his face dark with rage and humiliation. "This is not over,"  He casts a single (Q) spell*, holding the charge he walks after her and brushes his fingers across her armour (ignoring any attack she makes in reply) "The Goddess will not be denied."

*Maddening Scream (Identical to Irressistable Dance but causes temporary insanity, Touch Attack, No Save, 1d4+1 rounds.)


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 6, 2007)

Xis has a fly speed of 110 ft. (average). En route to the temple, he casts greater blink, protection from good, protection from evil, protection from law, and protection from chaos.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 6, 2007)

ooc: Xis, utterly screwed by true neutral!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

OOC: OK, I'll alert the rest of you when you get there, should be a couple more rounds for Ijazim to solo.


Ijazim casts the spell and walks up to the door.  As he reaches it, his antilife shell collapses.  Opening the door, he sees the disciple 10 feet away, grinning.  He takes a step in and realizes as the Magic fades from him that he is in antimagic.  He also sees the man (Now strangely vibrant, a gleam in his eyes) whispering in the Disciple's ear.  She doesn't move, just listening to him and smiling at you.

"HE says this is FATHER'S place, and Mother has no power here."

Over her shoulder you see a statue, which you recognize as the Saint Galidor, a man who achieved god-hood in his fight against The Void millenia ago.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 7, 2007)

"We shall see."  Ijazim turns and walks back, touches a Pearl of Power in his pocket and once again casts Disjunction (Caster level 34), targeting the Antimagic. If he successfully brings down the Antimagic field he slams down a Wall of Stone around the Disciple and her servant. If he fails to bring down the antimagic effect he, trembling in rage and gibbering obscene curses, unleashes spell after spell* against the facade of the temple (and, if the facade is also protected against the Plaza and the surrounding buildings). 

*Firestorm, Firestorm, Earthquake, Flame Strike.

Next round, he tries once again to bring down the Antimagic effect, using another 9th level Pearl of Power and a Disjunction. If that fails he continues throwing a fit, if it succeeds he (temporarily) traps the Disciple and her disciple with a Wall of Stone and then moves after them so that he can hit her with a Maddening Scream the round after that. If he can't get close enough to use a MS spell, he'll cast a Miracled Wall of Force to trap them until someone more powerful comes along to defeat her.

ooc: So the Mother wouldn't mind the if he made a few scorchmarks and cracks in the face of the temple, I suppose...
Btw, Since the Disciple is not originally from this plane, could she be Banished? The spell affects extraplanars, but it has a save so it's pretty much a last ditch long shot.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 7, 2007)

Ijazim blasts away the Antimagic in the foyer and covers the two of them in a Wall of Stone, then moves up beside it, waiting, but nothing comes out.

OOC: No, Mother wouldn't mind at all  she'd probably be pleased.  As for the Banishment, no she's still 'human', just like (most of) the PC's.  You can't be banished either.. Salrassa, on the other hand, IS an outsider.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 7, 2007)

Ijazim takes some deep breaths, squares his shoulders, and relaxes. It had been too close, far too close for his liking, but now it seemed he'd managed to disable her for a while. Of course, a being of her power should be able to hack her way trough the barrier within seconds. And even if she could teleport out now when he might have Disjoined the Dimensional Anchor (ooc: did he? He aimed for the AM Field, hoping to avoid disjoining his own spells.) she still couldn't teleport deeper into the temple. She could, he supposed, simply teleport away and alert her allies of his arrival. But her pride and self-interest would make that most undesirable for her. No, if she wasn't still within the Wall she was probably just outside the temple, preparing for another attempt at getting past him. She had after all, he recalls with a self-ironic sneer, only suffered minor injuries at his hands. 
He listens by the Wall of Stone for a moment, then watches the sky and the Mirror's gateway trough the temple doors, using a Pearl of Power to regain his cast Miracle.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 9, 2007)

ooc: Are we still on? Where's Jemal?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2007)

ooc:was busy.  BTW, Panarchus, Jool and Xis arrive at the temple at the end of this round (Actions for next round, please).  The rest will arrive at the end of next round.

As Ijazim listens near the wall, he hears her thin, maniacal laughter from within, followed after a second by a second, deeper chuckle as the statue of Galidor begins to pulse.  As Ijazim backs away, the wall of stone itself begins to pulse in time with the statue.  As he glances back at the door, using his pearl of power, he sees Panarchus, Jool, and Xis arriving.

[sblock=Panarchus] When you land in front of the temple, you notice with your Arcane Sight that the entire area glows with powerful magics, The Statue in particular glows with Caster level 22 magics of various types.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 9, 2007)

Ijazim bows slightly to his arriving allies, hiding his embarrasment as well as he's able. "My Lady. Gentlemen. I give you the Disciple. She's all yours." Moving to the side he drops a Maximized Flame Strike on the hemispherical Wall of Stone surrounding the Disciple and her little friend. If the Flame Strike is not sufficient in bringing down the Wall he follows up with an Earthquake. If the Flame Strike alone brings down the Wall he casts the Earthquake on the statue.
Once the Wall is down he throws a ray from his still active Bolts of Bedevilment on the Disciple's pet. "Try not to kill this one. He knows too much to die." And regains his Disjunction using his second to last 9th level Pearl of Power.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 10, 2007)

Panarchus prepares to reach into the temple with Sorrow to smite the statue of his rival, with the full force of colossal diving weight. Shortly before striking, he takes a split second to channel his divine energies into an abjurant force.

*Casts Mage's Disjunction spontaneously, Quickened via rod and Rapid Metamagic feat. Full power attack against statue with one miss (I'm assuming anything but a 1 hits the statue). Damage is 119 + 1 Fire + 6 Frost + 5 Electricity, 114 + 3 Fire + 2 Frost + 3 Electricity, 115 + 3 Fire + 2 Frost + 6 Electricity, 113 + 3 Fire + 6 Frost + 3 Electricity, 119 + 5 Fire + 6 Frost + 6 Electricity. 15    damage to self (assuming the backlash damage from Vicious bypasses Epic DR).*


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 10, 2007)

Landing on the ground near his companion, Xis remarks: "Where is the Disciple, Ijazim?"



> Ijazim bows slightly to his arriving allies, hiding his embarrasment as well as he's able. "My Lady. Gentlemen. I give you the Disciple. She's all yours." Moving to the side he drops a Maximized Flame Strike on the hemispherical Wall of Stone surrounding the Disciple and her little friend. If the Flame Strike is not sufficient in bringing down the Wall he follows up with an Earthquake. If the Flame Strike alone brings down the Wall he casts the Earthquake on the statue.




He then notices Panarchus attacking one of the statues. "What in the hell are you doing Panarchus? The Disciple's over there." He points to the area indicated by Ijazim.

"Allow me Ijazim. You're taking too much time." Waving his hands in arcane gestures, Xis casts 2 orb of sounds at the hemisphere of stone. If the hemisphere is destroyed, he instead casts an enhanced field of icy razors (burning a 4th level spell use in the process. DC 24) on the Disciple and a Repulsion on himself (10 ft radius. DC 22).


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 10, 2007)

"Oh, don't bother trying to incapacitate or kill the half-breed directly." He turns to Xis, but speaks for everyones ears. "She's more or less impervious to anything that attacks her will or her fortitude. Massive firepower, well without the actual 'fire' component, or sheer force of arms is the only practical way to win against her."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool lands and looks for a target outside the temple. Not finding one she wonders if the news of the winged woman was an exaggeration.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 10, 2007)

"Shall we send in our lady dragon then? Just  hold him in place. I'll ensure that the Disciple will soon number among the dead."


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 10, 2007)

*runrunrun*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

*Grennet Round 1*

[sblock=Initiative]
Ijazim - 27(A)
Jool - 27(b)
Panarchus - 23
NewGuy - 19
Disciple - 16
Xis - 14
Salarassa - 10
*Salarassa arives at end of this round, can act next round*
[/sblock]
[sblock=Jool] You can hear noise inside, a couple explosions, the sound of metal on stone, and then there's a bright flash.  Also the area out here is littered with bodies.  You get into the temple in time to see a tall armoured man with a warhammer tossing the Disciple away before turning to speak.[/sblock]

Ijazim easily destroys the stone barrier with his pair of spells, while Panarchus Smashes the statue.  Both crumble to dust as a bright blast of light stings everyone's eyes.  As Jool walks in, Xis smiles and turns to cast his spells on the two that were standing in there.. Only to find that her 'pet' now bears a striking resemblance to the just destroyed statue.. and he's holding the Disciple in one hand.  "A Thousand Thanks for releasing me, though I know you did so only to attempt my destruction." With a scoff, he tosses the woman aside and turns to look at you as Jool enters the door.  "A filthy Kobold, a false God, another wannabe Dragon, and... a follower of the Void."  The man's eyes narrow as he grips his warhammer.  "Take your best damn shot, but when I send you back to Hell, tell that filthy beast she'll have to face me herself!".

The Disciple gets back to her feet and looks between the man with the hammer and Ijazim, hesitating. 

The man laughs as He is imprisoned in a cage, and ducks out of the way of the Orb.  "Your kind are supposed to be long extinct on this continent.  Perhaps I can fix that." 

*Most of you realize from your Knowledges, combined with the uncanny resemblance he bears to the now destroyed statue, and some of the paintings, that this man is (Or is pretending to be) Saint Galidor Islo, who become a Deity 12,000 years ago to fight against the powers of The Void, which were at that time(And several times since) threatening to consume the material plane.*


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 11, 2007)

Salarassa sighs as he jogs up, "Why does no one EVER attempt a diplomatic solution to their squabbles? I mean, I swear..."


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 11, 2007)

"We'll see how much of a filthy kobold I am when you are lying on your back and I am standing above you." _Who is this guy?_ Knowledge (arcana)=53, Knowledge (the planes)=51, Knowledge (religion)=41. With a smile creeping on his face, Xis speaks to the new enemy: "Please. Stay for a while. I'll have something special for you." And with that a barred cage surrounds what was once 'pet'.* 

"This is just a taste of what I am going to do to you for insulting me." He then flings an orb of sound at the now imprisoned enemy.**


[sblock= OOC]*forcecage 64 hour duration.
**Orb of sound. Ranged Touch Attack=26, Damage=40. DC 20 fort save or be deafened.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

*Round 1 complete (Edited Xis's new actions in) everyone can take place in round 2. (And no offense to Ijazim for calling this round 1.  You'll be getting props for your 1 on 1 with Disciple, but the battle hadn't Officially started till this guy appeared)*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool makes a snap decision to attack the disciple. She charges forward and swings her great sword at the winged woman.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 11, 2007)

Jool is standing in the doorway about 30' from the Guy, 50' from the disciple.  You can charge either, and this room is large enough for flight if need be (100'X100', 50' tall)


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 11, 2007)

Ijazim hisses, looking at the God in sheer hatred, before turning to the Disciple.

"My Lady," Ijazim giggles, before speaking in an insinuating tone. "Is this what you hoped to find here? You have been decieved, and perhaps not only by this abomination... How well do you know the man you call your father? Does he really have your best interests at heart, or does he seek to replace you with this treacherous godling?" he shrugs, and smiles piously, "Either way, right here and now, who do you think is the greatest threat to your plans? The man who manipulated you like an innocent child, or us the agents of your creator? We can work together for as long as it suits us all, with none calling another 'master', or we can simply unite and destroy this usurper before turning once and for all against each others, or going our separate ways in peace. What will it be?"
 

Diplomacy: 41+d20-10= 45

If the Disciple turns him down he will first throw another Bolt of Bedevilment (DC 38) and two Blindness spells (DC 36,DC 36) against the godling, followed up by a Banishment (presenting his holy symbol for a +4 to DC, DC 43) and then cast Miracle for the bardic 6th level Spell Irresistable Dance, holding the charge, advancing and touching the Disciple. If she accepts he will cast all his spells on the godling, and if the Saint Galidor is non-evil he will also cast a Blasphemy is he's within range. (all Quickened) 


ooc: He cast a Ray from his Bolts of Bedevilment on the man at the same time he destroyed the wall. If that was before his transformation it should probably have incapacitated him, but maybe it was too late.
On a similar note, do we know which immunities this deity has, and what's his divine rank and Alignment? What about his level-profile? Is he primarily a Fort save, Will save or Ref save person?
 



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> *Round 1 complete (Edited Xis's new actions in) everyone can take place in round 2. (And no offense to Ijazim for calling this round 1.  You'll be getting props for your 1 on 1 with Disciple, but the battle hadn't Officially started till this guy appeared)*




ooc: Thats all right. He didn't really have much of an impact on her anyway... It's actually a bit funny. I made alternative plans every round and most of them involved taking out the frightened little man who would turn into a God, but none of them were actualized because I focused too much on the enemy I could hardly scratch.
Im not complaining, mind you. I enjoy this game very much, you're doing great. I'm just going to have to make some tactical changes to my spell selection, that's all.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 12, 2007)

_Damnation! too late_, Panarchus thinks seeing Galidor emerge. "False God? Time will tell. But, from one usurper to another, I think *Not*."

*OOC - If Panachus can charge while crouched enough to fit in the temple, he'll charge Galidor, coming only within 30'. Hit rolls are 72, 64, 59, 53 (1 on the die roll), 56, 51 resolved as touch attacks (Persistent Ghost-Touch Weapon). Damage rolls are 118 + 5 Fire + 3 Cold + 3 Electricity, 121 + 2 Fire + 3 Cold + 4 Electricity, 123 + 6 Fire + 2 Cold + 1 Electricity, 121 + 5 Fire + 3 Cold + 5 Electricity, 111 + 3 Fire + 1 Cold + 3 Electricity. Each strike also does 1 Con damage. 25 damage to self. 

Note 1: Panarchus' AC will be 25 lower this turn From using the Shock Trooper feat on the charge.

If He can't charge, Panarchus will cast Assay Resistance, Quickened Disjunction, and Twinned Destruction (maximized via Incense of Meditation) also on Galidor.

Note 2: Panarchus would have to roll a -6 to get a 23 Init    . See his buffed stats here.*


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 12, 2007)

Salarassa peers in from the edge of the melee, "Why is it that I'm the only one that doesn't seem to have any clue as to what the hell is going on here? Who are these people, and why are you all attempting to kill them? Moreover, why are you all failing?"

Exasperated at the whole affair, Salarassa decides to weigh in on the occasion, casting Unluck on the guy that everyone is saying is a God for some reason, followed by Body Harmonic.

OOC:Saves on Body Harmonic goes Wis-Con-Int-Cha-Dex, then repeat. He'll need to save for the next 20 rounds. It's a Will save, DC 32. It's not bad, but chances are he'll roll a one at least ONCE in there, twice if he fails the save vs Unluck.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 12, 2007)

Seeing the person who is pretending to be Galidor Islo dodge his orb of sound, Xis says to him in a sarcastic voice. "Oh I'm sorry. Wasn't that good enough for you. Was the magic from a filthy kobold not good enough for Saint Galidor Islo? Well, how about this then!?!"

And with that, he opens his jaws as if to yawn and the area around Islo opens up into a yawning area of roiling blue-green energy resembling a great mouth. "How's that for size? Also, I think this would interest you Ijazim. It's so much like your mind. Now any of you, keep him in place."

[sblock= OOC] Casts enhanced maw of chaos. DC 34 will save or dazed for 1 round.

If Islo manages to escape the forcecage before Xis can cast his spell, he will instead cast a quickened Dimension Jumper and casts a reaving dispel at Galidor Islo. (+20 bonus to caster level check. Spellcraft bonus of +48)

Jemal, could you facilitate any needed rolls?
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 12, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> If He can't charge, Panarchus will cast Assay Resistance, Quickened Disjunction, and Twinned Destruction (maximized via Incense of Meditation) also on Galidor.
> 
> Note 2: Panarchus would have to roll a -6 to get a 23 Init    . See his buffed stats here.[/SIZE][/B]




ooc: How can you cast both Shapeshange and Disjunction on the same day, when your only memorised 9th level domain spell is Time Stop? Also, how can you have the Good version of Greater Visage of the Deity active when Panarchus alignment is Chaotic Neutral? (Jemal, The Evil version is clearly inferior so I'd like to use the Good version of Ijazim as well, if alignments don't matter.)



			
				pallandrome said:
			
		

> Salarassa peers in from the edge of the melee, "Why is it that I'm the only one that doesn't seem to have any clue as to what the hell is going on here? Who are these people, and why are you all attempting to kill them? Moreover, why are you all failing?"




"Sal, my friend, don't you recognize the Disciple? I can't blame you for failing to remember Saint Galidor, but our Half draconic advesary could hardly have slipped your mind. Why don't you sing and dance them to death?"



			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> And with that, he opens his jaws as if to yawn and the area around Islo opens up into a yawning area of roiling blue-green energy resembling a great mouth. "How's that for size? Also, I think this would interest you Ijazim. It's so much like your mind. Now any of you, keep him in place."




"Great and hungry? Why, thank you."


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 12, 2007)

Nepthys said:
			
		

> "Great and hungry? Why, thank you."




"My pleasure. Now a little help please."


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 12, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> "My pleasure. Now a little help please."




"That's what I live for." Ijazim shrugs, "Sadly my resources are somewhat depleted."

ooc: Round actions above.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 12, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Sal, my friend, don't you recognize the Disciple? I can't blame you for failing to remember Saint Galidor, but our Half draconic advesary could hardly have slipped your mind. Why don't you sing and dance them to death?"
> [/COLOR]




"Of course I recognize them, I'm just not sure why we care about them enough to try to KILL them." he responds, "And watch you tone. If you want my help, try not to be insulting about it." he finishes, tossing a Cacophonic Burst at the cage.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 12, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Nephtys OOC]







			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: How can you cast both Shapeshange and Disjunction on the same day, when your only memorised 9th level domain spell is Time Stop? Also, how can you have the Good version of Greater Visage of the Deity active when Panarchus alignment is Chaotic Neutral? (Jemal, The Evil version is clearly inferior so I'd like to use the Good version of Ijazim as well, if alignments don't matter.)



Shapechange is from an epic scroll. Disjunction is from spontaneous domain casting from PHbII. And unfortunately alignments do matter. Clerics can't cast spells with an alignment descriptor opposite to their own alignment.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2007)

*Grennet Round 2*

[sblock=OOC STUFF]OOC: Answers first 
Panarchus can cast the good version, but Ijazim CAN'T b/c the PHB says "A cleric cannot cast a spell with an alignment OPPOSED to his or his deity's".  Since Panarchus is CN and worships _himself_, the only alignment spells he can't cast are Lawful.  Wheras Ijazim is NE, and his Deity is also, therefore Ijazim can't cast GOOD spells.

You know very little about Saint Galidor.. He was a powerful Priest and Warrior in life, became a god by defeating one in mortal combat in The Bowl,  (The only place a god can truley be beaten, the place you guys first appeared on the prime), fought against the Void his entire life/godhood, and nobody has seen or heard from him since the Legend Ban.
Also, he doesn't like killing if he doesn't have to (except those that have been tainted by the void)

Also, just to clarify, if you guys don't post your own rolls/results IE "I attack, hitting Touch AC 53 for 70 damage" or "SR check 42, 100 fire damage, Reflex DC 35", then you have to give me any relevant numbers and I'll roll it myself.  Your choice.

As to the Init for Panarchus, I missed the "fully buffed" part, I was going off your stats printed in the rogues gallery.  Would you mind adding to your 'buffed' stats which spells made it happen?


ALSo, people, don't rely on powerful scrolls to do stuff b/c you will be unable to find replacements for them on the prime, and you'll be here for a while.  If you have any charged/single use items, save'em for when they're needed.. This is just the FIRST encounter.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ijazim]You KNOW this guy isn't one of Mother's followers, in fact if he's who he claims to be, then he's one of her greatest enemies.
[/sblock]

[sblock=panarchus]
You can sense a divine, deific energy coming from this room, so are tempted to believe that he is who he claims.
[/sblock]
[sblock=initiative]
Panarchus - 35
Jool - 27
NewGuy - 19
Disciple - 16(a)
Ijazim - 16(b)
Xis - 14
Salarassa - 10
[/sblock]

Panarchus is standing at the statue a mere 20' from Galidor, and as such can reach him easily, though only one of his blows actually connects with the laughing Godling(118 damage), as he parries the rest with ease.

Ijazim speaks to the Disciple, waiting for her response (Delay)

Jool charges the Saint, swinging her mighty Greatsword through the cage bars at him.  The sword Smashes into him, but as it does, powerful magical Plate Mail appears on him, lessening the impact (45 damage).
Galidor shakes his head, snapping the fingers of his other hand as a large shield appears in it, and finally a helm materializes on his head. "NOW, I am ready to kill you interlopers and defilers" and with that, he Shouts, causing the cage to shatter and smashes the hammer into Jool with divine power (238 damage), sending her flying back out of the temple (50 feet), before dropping an Auto-quickened, Enhanced, Intensified Flame Strike on Xis and Ijazim. (150 holy damage, 150 Fire damage)

The Disciple looks back and forth from Ijazim to the Saint before flying at the saint, slashing him across the back with her Greatsword, and heading out the front door (Flyby attack, 86 damage).  Ijazim takes that as a sign of co-operation and unleashes hell upon Galidor, though all of his spells strike against the God's armour and fizzle. (Didn't beat his new SR)  "Oh please, mortal magics cannot defeat me in my own temple! Use your Void Magic, so I may know that it has returned and destroy you!"

Xis attempts a Reaving Dispel on Galidor, but the magic seems to have no effect (OOC:What's Dimensional Jumper?)

Salarassa's Cacophonic Burst goes off near Galidor, and the Saint grunts and puts a hand to his ear (63 damage).


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Jemal: Does Ijazim believe he could successfully Gate in his deity (who I presume is of greater rank and power than Galidor)? If not his deity then perhaps some epic monster of up to 68 HDs?
Party: Can we defeat this enemy or should we run for it? IC Ijazim would like to stay and fight, but only if he thought he could win and he's almost out of spells. Do you have any strategies you'd like to suggest?
[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
I think we could take him, but don't bother doing it HERE. Gate him to the Bowl. More to the point, I don't understand, IC or OOC, WHY we are trying to kill the Godling. I suspect, out of character, that Ijazim has some sort of problem with the Half-Dragon, which is good enough for me. But the Godling is just obnoxious. I'm more than willing to assassinate a diety for being rude.
[/sblock]

Salarassa springs back towards the fallen Jool, and pours the divine energy of a Cure Critical Wounds spell where the Saint's weapon struck.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock= OOC]Jemal: Dimension Jumper is from Complete Mage. Basically you can teleport 30 ft. as a move action for 20 rounds.
Team: I agree with pallandrome. Let's take him away from his seat of power. For all we know, he may be only this powerful in this temple of his. BTW, can anybody heal me? I'm already at half health.[/sblock]

"I think our mortal magic is doing pretty well. Don't you think?" Xis then casts a maximized time stop from his wizard side, burning a 3rd-level spell slot from his sorceror side.

As soon as he casts the spell, the chaos that was their battle seems to stop. He pauses for a while then casts the following spells in order: Enhanced Maw of Chaos (42d6 damage per round. 32 round duration. DC 34 will save or dazed for 1 round each time he is damaged), Acid Fog (2d6 acid per round. 32 round duration), Extended Lingering Flames (burn one 1st-level spell slot to extend. 6 rounds duration. 15d6 fire damage per round. DC 22 Ref half.), and a Sphere of Ultimate Destruction (40d6 damage. DC 25 Fort or 5d6 partial. 28 round duration.) which he positions near Galidor Islo. (The Maw of chaos, Acid Fog, and Lingering Flames are centered on the godling.)

After that, time reverts to normal and Xis readies himself in case the godling makes any advances against him. (He will cast a Celerity to cast a Time Stop Time Stop duration (1d4+1=4) if the godling does anything to harm him.)


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]ooc: Problem is that Deities and unique beings can't be gated against their will, so unless we retreat to the Bowl and he's foolish enough to follow us there's no way to get him there.
Why should we kill him? Well he's a major rival to Ijazim's deity, which is good enough for me. But also because if we allow him to live he will doubtless continue to interfere in our quest. He is, or is at least powerful enough to impersonate, an actual deity here on the prime and probably one of the big three on the planet right now (including the Master and the Bard). 
Avalon, don't worry, I'll Mass Heal us both and anyone else within reach, I just need Jemal to answer my question before I can post this rounds actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Not to throw a wrench in the works, but Jool's action was to charge the disciple, not the Saint. But I'll leave it at the current action. I just got really confused when I was reading the action. What size is the Saint?[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock= OOC]Why don't we just position the gate behind behind him and have either Jool or Panarchus bullrush him in.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Ijazim - So far as you know, b/c of the Ban, no diefic power should be able to be on these planes without a mark.  There's a reason your godess tried to send the others first, instead of going herself or sending more reliable minions.  By your knowledge, Galidor shouldn't be able to be here.  Either something has changed, or he knows how to break the rules.  You could try a gate, but you really have no idea if it would work or not.  I'll tell you right now the 68HD creature wouldn't.  The Godess, maybe.  but not inside the temple.  I would consider that Galidor's 'presence/personal demsnes', and thus you're pretty sure that if he IS a god, he could prevent a gate from opening in here.

TS - sorry bout the confusion, but with Ijazim attempting Diplomacy..
Anyways, the Saint is  6'3" tall, though his stature makes him seem much more 'grand'.

Avalon/Palandrome - Good thoughts.  He did say you couldn't defeat him in his 'own temple', though that could have just been him talking smack.

All - A note about Gate.. It is used for INTRA-Planer travel, it isn't a teleport from one spot on the plane to another.  I just read it, b/c I'd never heard of it being used WITHIN a plane before, and it says it allows you to travel like plane shift "from the plane you're on to any _other_", but with pinpoint accuracy.

[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Jemal, is there a portal-like opening actually AT the bowl? Because if so, and if you guys think we could bum rush him through two portals, then we can get him into the Bowl and kill him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Knowledge checks (All but Jool know the following) : 
Historically, Gods can be challenged to a fight at the bowl (Usually they only accept 1 on 1 confrontations), and most will not turn it down (especially ones concerned with honour, such as Galidor).  Then, a trek to the bowl (taking anywhere from a couple days to a couple weeks, depending on weather and who's going) through the mountains (Or some form of teleportation, which the God will sometimes grant).  Once participants and Audience have arrived, the fight starts.  If the God is beaten, the looser gains his/her divine power.  If the God Wins, the looser forfeits their soul to the God.  There were said to be sanctions in place to prevent cheating, though they haven't always worked, and none of you know what they may have been.

As for a portal, no there are none near the bowl.  It's essentially a large bowl carved from a single massive, uncracked rock, surrounded by a plateu.  (Kinda looks like a roman colliseum, but natural.)
[/sblock]


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Nope, my idea wouldn't work anyways then.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 13, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]ooc: Since it doesn't seem like we can defeat him, especially not here, we should probably retreat and find some other way to strike against him if he continues to be a problem. Let's fight another round and see if we can make any impact, then flee. We can always threaten his worshipers. Unfortunately, now that he has seen us he can easily Discern our Location and attack us any time he wants. Without Mindblank there's no realistic countermeasure, unless you know some none-SRD spells that could work. Fortunately, the Disciple probably can't DL us (it didn't seem like she had that kind of spellcasting capacity).[/sblock]

Ijazim grinds his teeth, trying to keep the searing pain from breaking his determination. Moving if necessary he casts a Mass Healing (for 250 HPs) on himself, Xis and any other ally within range. Scraping together his very last reserves he throws a final wave of spells against his enemy (Firestorm DC 41 20d6=41 HPs, Greater Command ("Die", DC 38), Command ("Die" DC 34), Dismissal (DC 37), Silence (DC 35), and another Firestorm (DC 41 20d6=53 HPs)), directing the remainder of the Firestorms against the temple itself. 

HPs: 312/422
Caster level against SR 30+4+4=38(+d20)
Caster Level 30+4

Active spells:
True Seeing
Death Ward
Freedom of Movement
Spell Turning= 8
Spell Resistance=12+34=46  

No longer active:
Antilife Shell


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
If he comes after you then you're not fighting him in his temple.

Still need actions from Panarchus and Jool.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 14, 2007)

A bemused expression comes over Panarchus' features and he appears to relax his guard slightly. "Void Magic? You seem to have mistaken us for someone else. We will have to discuss it in a few moments however. There is a matter I would attend to. In the meantime I hope you find my coadjutors amusing"

Panarchus suddenly charges after the fleeing disciple. 

*P. will do a leaping full power attack using Shock Trooper again if the dragon disciple is in range. He'll use the Twisted Charge skill trick if a turn is necessary. to hit, crit confirm, damage.*

[sblock=Expanded breakdown of buffed Stats  for Panarchus]Str 78 +34 (32 Base* +4 Inherent +6 Enhancement [Divine Power] +4 Visage +32 Size) 
Dex 60 +25 (46 Base* +4 Inherent +10 Enhancement [Divine Agility] +2 Visage -2 Size) 
Con 55 +4 (29 Base* +4 Inherent +6 Enhancement [item] +4 Visage +12 Size) 
*Base stats are from Gloom form vie epic Shapechange scroll

HP 239 (419 while Giant Size lasts) 
AC 80 (10 base +25 Dex +8 Armor (bracers) +5 Deflection (ring) +5 Enhancement (Magic Vestment) +2 Insight (foresight) +13 Natural (Visage of the Deity+Giant Size) +1 Dodge (Haste) +19 Monk -8 Size) 53 Touch (never Flat due to Foresight)
Init +29 (+24 Dex +4 Improved Init)
Move 60' ground (30 base X 2 Boots) 60' air (Visage)
Spell Resistance 43 (Spell Resistance spell)
Damage Resistance 10/epic (Gloom)

Fortitude 49 (12 base +22 Con +5 Epic +6 Resistance [Superior Resistance] +1 Competence [Ioun Robe] +1 Luck [Luckstone] +2 Loremaster Secret)
Reflex 49 (6 base +25 Dex +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret +2 Insight +1 dodge)
Will 55 (21 base +19 Wis +5 Epic +6 Resistance +1 Competence +1 Luck +2 Secret)

Reach 30' (Colossal size from Giant Size)
Melee Attack 'Sorrow' +1 Vicious Wounding Spell-Storing Flaming Ki Focus Quarterstaff of Frost and Shock
+62 (+25 BAB [Divine Power] +34 Str +5 Enhancement [Magic Weapon] +3 Luck [Divine Favor] +1 Competence [Ioun Robe] +1 Loremaster Secret +1 Haste -8 Size) 
Damage 6d6 + 47 + d6 fire + d6 cold + d6 electricity + 1 Con Damage (4d6 colossal quarterstaff + 2d6 Vicious) (+34 Str  +10 Enhancement [Spikes] +3 Luck [Divine Favor]) 1d6 to wielder
Full Attack 62/62/57/52/47/42 (25 BAB + Haste)
Resolved as touch attack due to persistent Wraithstrike

Ranged Attack sling +50 (+25 BAB +25 Dex +2 Enhancement +3 Luck +1 Competence +1 Secret  +1 haste -8 Size)
Damage 3d6 + 39 [+34 Str +2 Enhancement +3 Luck]

Special Defenses:
10 spell levels Spell Turning (maximized via Incense of Meditation)
50 spell levels Rod of Absorption
Immune to all 5 Energy types
Freedom of Movement
Immune to natural or magical wind (Stormrage)
Healed once when takes lethal damage (Fortunate Fate)
Contingencied Teleport when targetted with Disjunction
Has Forcesight of upcoming danger
Evasion (Boots of Swiftness)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2007)

*Paging Tailspinner, we need actions for Jool*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool cautiously moves forward and stops about 15 feet from the Saint.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 17, 2007)

*Grennet Round 3*

[sblock=Initiative]
Panarchus - 35
Jool - 27
Saint - 19
Disciple - 16(a)
Ijazim - 16(b)
Xis - 14
Salarassa - 10
[/sblock]

Panarchus launches himself unexpectedly out of the room after the Disciple (Who is currently 120' outside of the temple in the air).  He manages to get close enough to rend her several times(all hit), though none of the elemental damage hurts her, and her thick Armour and scales repel a portion of the damage, preventing any vital strikes from breaking through. (Total she takes:731, no crits)  

Meanwhile, Jool steps into the temple, moving cautiously towards the Saint. ooc:any actions, or just walk?

Galidor shakes his head at Jool. "Can't you tell when you're beaten, disciple? I will not allow your kind to threaten this world AGAIN!" With that, he moves forward, Shrugging off her blow(40 damage) as he advances and backhands her with the hammer(103 damage), before casting a quickened Silence Near Salarassa.

The Disciple turns to regard Panarchus with hatred in her eyes, though she doesn't seem done yet.  With a shout, she flaps past you, her massive greatsword shining with holy energy as she swings and Fly's past (Flyby attack Smite, 176 damage), continuing on 140' past you, heading above the temple and to the mountains. 
(Using Shock Trooper Full Power Attack, your AC is 60, I believe)

Moving closer to the doorway, Ijazim Heals everyone but Panarchus (250), before launching another wave at the Saint.  Galidor shrugs off the firestorms and the Dismissal, though the Command Words cause him to grasp his ears in agony and drop to a knee.  "SHUT UP!" but when the silence hits, he smiles, and appears to laugh as he stands up again.  The temple itself fares worse than the man it's devoted to, the main foyer begining to crumble from the intense heat, and all the walls, fresco's, etc are charred beyond recognition.

Xis has to move away from Salarassa to cast his spell, and when he does so, time slows to nothing.  
[sblock=Xis] A chunk of stone that had been falling stops in mid-air.  As Xis prepares to cast his spells, he notes that Galidor is looking around curiously, before smiling and dispelling the silence around him.(Spell stowaway:Timestop).
The Saint dispells the silence around him "Bet you're wishing you hadn't done that now, aren't you, vermin?  I'll spare your life because it's the Void Mage I want.  Next time I see you, you die."  With that, the Saint flings another Flame Strike at Xis (Same as before, 150 holy, 150 fire(immune), failed ref save), then charges forward, backhanding him (Hit, 231 subdual damage), through a wall (12 damage) and out into the street. (I believe that knocks you unconscious?)
[/sblock]

After Xis casts his spell, He dissapears, and now Galidor is standing where he was, with a large hole in the wall nearby.

Salarassa looks at the saint, a mere 20' from him, wondering what to do, when the world suddenly has sound again.. Specifically, strange unearthly music coming from outside the temple.  Galidor grimaces as he hears it, looking around for the source, and giving Salarassa the opportunity to heal Jool(41 hp).


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 17, 2007)

Salarassa pinches the bridge of his nose and clenches his eyes shut against the massive headache as stalks up to the godling, who obviously has them confused with someone else. "Ok, it seems we got off on the wrong foot. I'm Salarassa, hi, pleasure to meet you. This is a recent aquaintance of mine, Jool, and flying away of there is the BLOODY FREAKING DISCIPLE, whom we were attempting to detain when your arrival confused the matter to some degree. I apologize for the inconvenience, and feel free to have a tour of this wonderful city before returning to plane and/or demi-place of your choice." He turns towards everyone else, "Everyone, go stop the Disciple and bring her here. Alive if convenient. I'll handle things here." then turns back, "Now, is there any way I can shed light on our current situation, or might I be of service?"

Diplomacy Check: 1d20+70=87
OOC:I'll cast Ruin Delver's Fortune if anyone casts any spells into the area, or tries to hit me. I'll also be blowing half of Improvisation on the diplomacy check. The other half I'm using to pretend to be neutral good, just in case he ckecks my alignment. Bonus to Bluff of +74


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 17, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 17, 2007)

OOC: AOO? Jool is size large (reach), the Saint is medium size (needs to move 10 feet in order to attack).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> OOC: AOO? Jool is size large (reach), the Saint is medium size (needs to move 10 feet in order to attack).



Whoops, Forgot.  Round Edited (Also, I forgot first time to include the damage you took when he hit you.)


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 18, 2007)

Ijazim looks genuinely surprised that the command words have any kind of effect on the presumed deity (ooc: aren't they immune to mind effects? Doesn't this prove he's not a deity?), but shrugs his shoulders at seeing the deity still standing at the end. Turning, after throwing another Mass Heal on Xis, (Jool and Salarassa if within range) and himself (ooc: now at full HPs), he walks out of the temple, leaving Salarassa to his negotiations without a word.
Looking up at Panarchus fighting the Disciple he silently shakes his head, laughing inwardly at his own weakness. Turning once more towards the temple he says to those still fighting within. "I am done here today, let us seek our ends elsewhere." and steps trough the portal of his Mirror of Mental Prowess.


HPs: 422/422
Caster level against SR 30+4+4=38(+d20)
Caster Level 30+4

Active spells:
True Seeing
Death Ward
Freedom of Movement
Spell Turning= 8
Spell Resistance=12+34=46 

No longer active:
Antilife Shell


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2007)

*ooc:Xis is nowhere in sight, though there's a hole in the wall about 30' from Ijazim*


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 19, 2007)

ooc: Then he makes a detour to the Xis-shaped hole in the wall and steps trough the portal next round.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Joll presses her attack on the Saint intent on destroying her foe.

OOC: Full attack action: To Hit: +54/+49/+44/+39/+34; Damage: 3d6+47


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

Paging Panarchus, round almost done.
Also, Pallandrome - 2 things.  First, Diplomacy takes 1 minute (-10 if you do it as a full-round action instead).  Also, since he's still engaged in melee with your allies, I'm not going to allow Diplomacy until nobody from your party has made an offensive action towards him for 1 full round.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 21, 2007)

Ohh, that's right isn't it. I'm ok with making it a full round action then. That would make the result a 77. I'm sorta hoping people will stop pounding on him once I start talking, I figure my rambling will take up a full round or two to get everyone's attention on me.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 21, 2007)

Panarchus calls after the escaping Disciple in an almost cheerful voice, "You mustn't leave my dear. I have some questions to ask of your carcass."

*P. casts Delay Death, then Quickened Twinned Cometfall (maximzed via incense DC32 372 base damage), before charging. His single strike seems lackluster however, and misses completely (1 on the roll).

OOC - Srry for the delay. Can P. tell if the Wounding aspect of his attacks was having any effect? Oh, and his AC was just 53 last turn (80 - 25 shock trooper -2 for the charge). Should be 78 this turn, as I honestly didn't think it was worth using Shock for a single attack.*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2007)

*Grennet Round 4*

OOC: OK, I'm working at a camp right now, and I couldn't bring all my books with me, SO I'm going to ask from now on if you do/use something that's not from the following list of books, to include in an ooc or spoiler some extra info on it. (IE Cometfall)
List: Core(Didn't actually bring them, I'm working off the SRD for now), PHB2, Complete(Arcane,Adventurer,Divine,Warrior), Draconomicon.

[sblock=initiative]
Panarchus - 35
Jool - 27
Saint - 19
Disciple - 16(a)
Ijazim - 16(b)
Xis - 14
Salarassa - 10
[/sblock]

Panarchus assaults the Disciple with a massive spell, though she doesn't seem to care much about the damage (Made reflex for 1/2), and easily parries his poorly aimed blow.

Jool and the Saint Galidor continue hammering at each other, each blocking a few and taking a few(Jool hit Galidor twice, Galidor hit Jool 3 times for total 314 damge subdual, then she gets Healed for 150 from somewhere, in addition to the 250 from Ijazim last round), though at the end of it, both are still standing.  

Above the temple, The Disciple looks back at Panarchus, much larger than her, and judges his reach for a moment, before shrugging and closing, a maniacal gleam in her eyes as she screams in _rage_, shrugging off his assault as she charges in, slashing him once with her sword (191 damage).  Then, Panarchus notices something strange.  Several of her wounds heal as a pair of Contingent(crafted) Mass Heal's go off (Go Knowledge & Spellcraft), though either way she seems not to care about or even feel the damage you've inflicted.

Somewhat annoyed at his enemy's unwillingness to relent, Ijazim leaves the temple through the kobold-sized hole, and finds Xis a dozen feet away, unconscious.  With a chant, he heals the two of them (Nobody else in range, sry), then turns towards the front area and his portal.

The Kobold mage awakens surrounded by rubble and aching.  Looking around, he sees a hole in the temple wall, and realizes he's outside it.  He also sees Ijazim moving away from him (Can act next round)

Salarassa tries to reason with the Saint, but finds his words both to Galidor and his own 'allies' fall on deaf ears as Galidor and Jool seem to have decided that they will smash each other to pieces. Agravatedly, he sighs and looks around for support, and notices on a nearby roof top, just visible through the doorway, a pair of old bards strumming the music that has been filtering through the battle.  One of them is the one from the tavern, but the other...


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 21, 2007)

As Panarchus' pact of renewal triggers, healing only a portion of the disciple's blow, his expression darkens into grim determination. Temporarily preserved by the force of his own magic, continues the attack. Afterwards he lets himself drop 30' hoping to avoid a return full attack.

*Power Attacking for 5, attack rolls (resolved as touch), damage rolls
Cometfall does untyped damage, no SR, Ref save for half.  
Any AoO's as she closes within P.'s 30' reach? 
Can P. tell if Wounding is doing anything?
Can P. tell if she has Delay Death up? Spellcraft 44
Current HPs: -36*


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 22, 2007)

*Xis is a kobold, not a goblin. Just for clarity's sake*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2007)

Avalon - Noted And fixed.
Voidrazor - In case it matters, the Pact of Renewal isn't the 150HP i was talking about, you're not sure where tha came from.
As for the droppin 30', I rule that dropping is 'movement' if you do it in a controlled manner (IE opening your wings and flying again), b/c otherwise it's a cheap free move and abusable. (She could do the exact same thing, end up right in front of you again, and full attack again anyways).  If you want to drop without it being an action, you can cease flying as a free action (Or continue it as one, but doing both in the same round counts as moving), and just fall, though you may take falling damage in that case, depending on hight. (You're currently about 100' up, I think.)
As for the questions - You can't tell if wounding is affecting her, though if it is, combined with the damage she's taken, her constitution must be phenomenal.
According to your Arcane Sight, she has no active spells on her.
As for the AoO's, I posted "shrugging off his assault as she charges in".  I've decided to stop posting how much damage she TAKES, b/c you guys honestly can't tell how injured she is, she seems completely unphased by the blows, even though they leave visible injuries.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 22, 2007)

ooc: Ijazim cast Mages Disjunction on the Disciple in the first round of his battle with her. Those contingent Mass Heals should probably have been dispelled by that, unless they were somehow cast later.

Ijazim walks trough the portal, closing it after him but keeping an eye on the battle from his room at the inn. 
Touching a number of his Pearls of power he regains the following spells in turn:
1: Disjunction (9)
2: Miracle (9)
3: Maddening Scream (8)
4: Destruction (7)
5: Antilife Shell (6)


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Voidrazor - In case it matters, the Pact of Renewal isn't the 150HP i was talking about, you're not sure where tha came from.
> As for the droppin 30', I rule that dropping is 'movement' if you do it in a controlled manner (IE opening your wings and flying again), b/c otherwise it's a cheap free move and abusable. (She could do the exact same thing, end up right in front of you again, and full attack again anyways).  If you want to drop without it being an action, you can cease flying as a free action (Or continue it as one, but doing both in the same round counts as moving), and just fall, though you may take falling damage in that case, depending on hight. (You're currently about 100' up, I think.)
> As for the questions - You can't tell if wounding is affecting her, though if it is, combined with the damage she's taken, her constitution must be phenomenal.
> According to your Arcane Sight, she has no active spells on her.
> As for the AoO's, I posted "shrugging off his assault as she charges in".  I've decided to stop posting how much damage she TAKES, b/c you guys honestly can't tell how injured she is, she seems completely unphased by the blows, even though they leave visible injuries.



OOC - Sorry, for some reason I was thinking that Renewal Pact triggered at 0 HP. Panarchus will let himself fall the 100'. He gets a 56 on the tumble roll to reduce the damage.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc: Ijazim cast Mages Disjunction on the Disciple in the first round of his battle with her. Those contingent Mass Heals should probably have been dispelled by that, unless they were somehow cast later.



Crafted Contingencies are like Magic Items(Complete with XP cost), and one of my house rules was that *Mordenkainen's* Disjunction doesn't destroy items.

BTW, we need actions, people.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 23, 2007)

Jemal, I had several spells in effect on my person. Did Galidor get affected by them? Especially the spells Karmic Aura, Karmic Backlash, and Karmic Retribution?

Also, can I see Panarchus and the Disciple?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Joll continues attacking the Saint.

OOC: Full attack action: To Hit: +54/+49/+44/+39/+34; Damage: 3d6+47


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 24, 2007)

With a bark of fustration, Salarassa turns his back on the flailing combatants and stalks over to the rooftop with the two bards, casting Improvisation again as he goes. "I suspect you are the gentleman whom I seek. What do you know about this farce going on behind us?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

Avalon- Your spells seemed to trigger, as normal, but there was no visible effect on the Saint.
Yes, you can currently see Panarchus and the Disciple about a hundred feet up, above the temple (Which is itself about 50-60' high).

Also, you're the last member to act this round, then I can update.

Voidrazor - I just read cometfall(Apparently it's in complete divine.. duh silly me), and I don't see it as working very well in the air.. It says it starts 5'/caster level above the ground, and deals 1d6/10' fallen to anyone underneath it.  I'll leave the damage for now (I don't like letting my mistakes to screw up a players actions), but keep that in mind in the future, as it would've only dealt about 1/4 damage at her current height.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 24, 2007)

OOC - Heh, I hadn't even considered that the spell went off at a specific height above ground level, not at that height above the caster's or target's position.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 24, 2007)

OOC- So they're 100 ft from the ground or 100 ft above the temple?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2007)

OOC: Sorry, 100' above temple, which puts them ~160' above street level.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 25, 2007)

Shaking his head to knock the cobwebs from his head, Xis'talamarisk rises from the rubble then with a flap of his wings rises 55 feet in the air. Suddenly, a crack of thunder is heard while a bolt of lightning passes through the Disciple and Xis appears at the other side some 10 ft. away. "Keep her still Panarchus!"

As he finishes speaking, a barred cage made out of force surrounds the disciple while an area of blue-green energy of unusual intensity appears with her in the middle.

[sblock= What happens]First casts an automatic quickened lightning leap. DC 21 Ref half.
Next comes a quickened forcecage (burning a 4th level sorceror spell slot to quicken it) then an enhanced maw of chaos. DC 34 Will or be dazed. 32 round duration.

Lightning Leap damage=57, Enhanced Maw of Chaos=150 [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2007)

*Grennet Round 5*

[sblock=Initiative]
Panarchus - 35
Jool - 27
Saint - 19
Disciple - 16(a)
Ijazim - 16(b)
Xis - 14
Salarassa - 10
[/sblock]

Panarchus unleashes a flurry of swipes against the disciple, Every single one of them connecting painfully, and as he drops away, exhausted and near death, he sees another flash of healing magic creep over her (Contingent Mass Heal), though she is still left worse off than before. (Total damage after mass heal+DR=107).  As he refocuses, Panarchus twists to avoid some of the pain of landing, and manages to retain his footing as he still lands hard on the church's rof, cracking the stone roof underneath him. (9 damage from the 50' drop, and you're not prone).

Jool's actions are almost identical to Panarchus as she flails at the Saint, though in the end, her blows have a similar effect, some being parried, some bouncing harmlessly off his army, and only one seeming to cause him any discomfort as she hears a mild grunt from a particularily sharp blow to the stomach.  His response is to take a step back and look at her cautiously.  "It has been a very long time since I met a warrior as skilled and determined as you... You know that I could kill you with relative ease, yet still you fight..." He puts a hand to his stomach "And relatively well at that.  You are no false dragon, you are the real thing, aren't you?  An actual Half-Dragon?"  His gaze shifts to the roof as something impacts it hard.  "If you are truley one of the gifted, then why do you allow that abomination to live, and why do you help it in its quest to slay me?  Your companion was right, you are not my enemy, though you travel with one.  Join me in slaying the abomination, and then if you still desire, we will finish this."

The Disciple looks down at Panarchus, and grins, not even bothering with her sword as she dives down at you, slamming full force into you and carrying you through the roof and into the main temple. (38 subdual damage after DR from impact, 32 from falling, No AoO on this particular attack.) *I believe your pact of renewal goes off now, as the Heal from last turn was an outside source*  As you hit the ground, near death, she floats 10 feet above you and grips her sword, preparing to finish the job.

[sblock=Ijazim] As Ijazim steps through the portal, he is greeted by an odd site.  Two women sit in his room chatting.  One is the dead body that his ghost used to inhabit.  The other is a barmaid from downstairs, whose eyes glint in that way that tells him this is his cohort.  As he is trying to figure out why the dead woman is sitting there talking, she looks at him, eyes empty, and speaks in a familiar voice.. Mother's voice.  "I have been trying for the last few moments to decide whether this is a good turn of events or a bad one.  On the one hand, the disciple should have been a simple matter for you to take out, her power has grown astronomically since last time.  On the other hand, the release of Galidor comes as a mixed blessing... The disdain I hold him in is tempered by the newfound knowledge of the Foci that originally bound us from this plane.  That statue, with his Divine soul inside it, was one of the locks that kept the barrier up.  With it gone, a small portion of my power can now pass through to speak to you.  I have decided that in the end, this is a good thing.  There must be other Foci, other locks, and you must find and destroy them."[/sblock]

Xis transforms into a powerful bolt of lightning and phases right through the Disciple's body as she stands over Panarchus inside the temple, his Blast temporarily blinding both the saint and Jool as it passes directly between them, comign back through the hole he had originally been sent out of.  As the Disciple turns to consider him, Xis encases her in bars of unbreakable force, and swirling chaos fills the cage with her.

[sblock=Salarassa]
As explosions and crashes go off behind him, Salarassa approaches the two old men.
"Ah, i'd wondered when you would wander over." Says the one Sal hadn't yet met. "I must admit, I'm a bit dissapointed that you haven't figured it out yourself yet.  That's the one thing we all have going for us, you know, is the ability to figure things out for ourselves."  He sighs and puts away his instrument.  "WELL, I suppose I did come down here, so I may as well fill you in on a couple details.  That statue was a focus point, and with Galidor's divine spark trapped in it, was one of the things keeping this plane... well, "MORTAL" for lack of a better term.  There are others around, and if they were to be destroyed, and the souls trapped within Destroyed as well.. The barrier would shatter completely.  On the other hand..." The old man reaches out suddenly, surprising you as his hand grasps your forehead and you feel a jolt of magical energy.  When he removes his hand, you see an aura of enchantment fading before your eyes, and feel as though a fog had been lifted from you.  You now recognize that the lady who had offered you everything in the beginning was none other than the Lady of the Void, a powerful godess who was originally a mortal of the Material plane.  "She had you under a powerful compulsion, to believe her and aid her.  I've managed to free you, but your companions will be different, their souls are more tainted than yours, and were easy for her to entrap.  Now that you're not working for her anymore... Are you?  I can answer some of your questions.  You may wish to hurry, though.. The battle down there is almost over, one way or another, and then they'll come looking for you."
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool smiles and chuckles as she nods to the saint. Then she turns her attention on the disciple as she moves up to her and attacks.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 25, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Ijazim] As Ijazim steps through the portal, he is greeted by an odd site.  Two women sit in his room chatting.  One is the dead body that his ghost used to inhabit.  The other is a barmaid from downstairs, whose eyes glint in that way that tells him this is his cohort.  As he is trying to figure out why the dead woman is sitting there talking, she looks at him, eyes empty, and speaks in a familiar voice.. Mother's voice.  "I have been trying for the last few moments to decide whether this is a good turn of events or a bad one.  On the one hand, the disciple should have been a simple matter for you to take out, her power has grown astronomically since last time.  On the other hand, the release of Galidor comes as a mixed blessing... The disdain I hold him in is tempered by the newfound knowledge of the Foci that originally bound us from this plane.  That statue, with his Divine soul inside it, was one of the locks that kept the barrier up.  With it gone, a small portion of my power can now pass through to speak to you.  I have decided that in the end, this is a good thing.  There must be other Foci, other locks, and you must find and destroy them."[/sblock]



[sblock=Jemal]
Ijazim closes the portal behind him, though the mirror still shows the temple square. Recognising the Mothers voice he kneels instantly, his forehead touching the floor once before he returns to upright kneeling. "Forgive me Mother. Forgive my disgraceful failure. I was poorly prepared, but I will do better. You have opened all the mysteries for me, and yet I have only touched the surface of the boons you can bestow."  (ooc: I've only used SRD spells, I'll have to look trough some splatbooks.) Worrying irrationally about them letting the posessed barmaid know too much he barely hears the voice of the Goddess. _ (Now we will have to trap her pathetic little soul and destroy it... It's almost a good thing that they will fail to kill the Disciple, for I don't have the power to cast that spell again today...)_ His mind snaps back to full attention once she mentions the Disciples power. He answers thoughtfully.
"She was more powerful than I had anticipated, almost too mighty to be mortal. A dozen deadly spells I threw and she survived them all. But how has she grown so strong so soon, my Goddess? How can the Master bestow such powerful blessings? He must be close to his goal now, and I have already wasted a day for little gain.
Or, have I cause to hope it's not the Master's work? Has the Disciple unearthed some other artifact to grant her such powers? No, all their attention should be focused on the Obelisk, anything else would be folly..." 
"It is a blessing, a blessing beyond all bliss, that you have pierced the veil to join me here. And yet I worry, forgive me for my audacity but I must. I worry because what you can do so can other deities, and if we break all the seals we will have lost the advantage that we now hold. Now I am, even as flawed as I am, one of the fifteen most powerful beings in the world. Me and my allies, if I can control them, have with your direction and aid an excellent chance of succeeding with our quest. But the more powerful beings arrive the smaller our chances will be. We can not stand against the Gods in all their countless thousands..."
"We can not stand against one God, and yet we must. You could crush him like an insect, but he could crush me just as easily. And yet, you cannot fight all the pantheons of the multiverse. My Goddess, forgive my small mind, but I do not see the way to turn this to our advantage. Unless there is a way to let you in without opening the path for others. If Gallador could fully enter the world then surely there must be a way for you to do the same."[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock= Tailspinner]The disciple has cover from the forcecage[/sblock]

[sblock= Jemal]What happened to my enhanced maw of chaos? The forcecage was quickened.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock=Avalon]
Sorry, forgot about it.  It's... "chewing" her right now.  BTW, the will save is vs dazed, is the damage automatic?[/sblock]

[sblock=Nephtys]
Mother grins "This plane once belonged to Galidor and myself, that is why we can show ourselves.  The others will not even be aware that the barrier is weakened until it is too late.  As for entering fully, that is indeed my intention.  I cannot stay here much longer and still maintain my veil.  You must find the other Locks, and you must destroy them."
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 26, 2007)

[sblock= Jemal]Yup. 42d6 each turn except if it is of the chaotic subtype.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 26, 2007)

Counting on the necromantic power of Delay Death to sustain him, Panarchus continues undeterred. He flips to his feet with unearthly grace (tumble 55). Revealing the spiralling arrows of Panarchus upon which are written the verses of anathema, the avatar unleashes a series of spells upon the caged disciple.

*Casts Twinned Destruction and Quickened Twinned Destruction DC 36 (both maximized via incense). Effect is death, save for 60 untyped damage per casting*


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 27, 2007)

"Galidor, you want the Disciple? Here she is! Come get her"

Brandishing a whip, Xis speaks a slew of curses at the Disciple before she begins to convulse inside the cage.

casts Unluck (DC 28 will) then Wrathful Castigation (DC 33 Will). Both are in the Spell Compendium


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2007)

*Grennet Round 6*



			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Galidor, you want the Disciple? Here she is! Come get her"
> 
> Brandishing a whip, Xis speaks a slew of curses at the Disciple before she begins to convulse inside the cage.
> 
> casts Unluck (DC 28 will) then Wrathful Castigation (DC 33 Will). Both are in the Spell Compendium



*As I said, i only have access to core, PHB2, RoDragon, and completes (Arc,Div,War,Adv) at the moment.  I know Unluck, it's one of my faves... What's wrathful Castigation do?

OK, Salarassa and Ijazim are technically out of combat, so here's the update.  I edited the Initiative sequence for flavour. (Artistic license.  ):


Panarchus, Xis, and Galidor speak words of power, blasting the entrapped Disciple from all angles.  When the flashes have cleared, she is still floating(srry, still no failed saves.), though for once looks like she's actually feeling it, appearing battered.  Even so, with a roar of frustration, she grabs two bars of the cage, pulling at them inefectually... Or so you would have thought.  Aren't Forcecages indestructible?  As her muscles tense, she slowly rips the bars apart, the very magic of the cage sundered by her sheer Unstoppable power, and she floats free in front of the Maw of Chaos, panting heavily but unwilling to drop.  

Jool feels a sudden burning rage as she looks on this false Dragon Disciple.  She knows somehow that this being had intended to create an entire raise of false dragons and use them to control the world.  She also knows that if anybody is going to be the most powerful Half Dragon Warrior, it's NOT going to be this witch.  With a sudden surge of divine power flowing from the Saint to Jool, the True Disciple flies forward(Galidor gives you an extra move action).  Her first blow is parried by the disciple, their blades Meeting.  The second smashes the False Disciple's sword, it's upper half flying through the air, and with a great cleaving motion, Jool beheads her opponent, the body dropping backwards, consumed by the Chaotic Maw behind her, the head flying to land at the foot of the statue, and blood covering the Drogorn.  

As the head comes to a spinning stop, the heavens themselves begin to tremble, and Jool feels power flowing through her.  As she turns, Galidor looks up at her, grinning with the pleasure of one true warrior witnessing the actions of another.


OOC: And thus ends the battle of Grennet, unless anybody wishes to try Galidor again.  Congrats on the first kill, and please see the OOC thread
BTW, Salarassa please continue your conversation with the bard as though this hasn't happened... Technically you're standing in another time stream right now.


----------



## Avalon® (Apr 27, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]It requires two will saves. If it fails the 1st save, it dies one round later. If it succeeds, he must make a second will save or be dazed and take a -4 penalty on saving throws for the duration of the spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

The Disciple at last killed, Jool entertains the idea of finishing her battle with the Saint. But then she thinks better of it. As the Disciple's body falls to the floor, she swoops down to check out what goodies might be contained on the it. She also considers making a trophy of the head, but decides to hold off on any trophies at the moment.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

*For those wishing to loot the corpse, check the Rogue Gallery character sheet for items.  With your group's vast powers and experience, their abilities should be relatively easy to discern, thus I just wrote down what they are*


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Nephtys]
> Mother grins "This plane once belonged to Galidor and myself, that is why we can show ourselves.  The others will not even be aware that the barrier is weakened until it is too late.  As for entering fully, that is indeed my intention.  I cannot stay here much longer and still maintain my veil.  You must find the other Locks, and you must destroy them."
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal]"Thy will be done, on earth as in heaven and hell." Ijazim bows and kisses the floor before her feet. "I am as ever your faithful servant."

--

He glances at the mirror after she departs, frowning. That the others could defeat the Disciple virtually without his help was galling, and if he took too long they would doubtless claim all the fruits of victory themselves.[/sblock]
Rising from his knees he turns momentarily to his cohort, speaks "Stay, we'll talk later."  and walks trough the mirror to the roof of the temple.
"Well done, my friends." He picks up the head and looks at it thoughtfully for a moment. "There are some questions we should ask her, but I'd rather not do it here. I do not trust Gallador and neither, regardless of your temporary alliance, should you. We should take the body and leave as soon as possible."  
ooc: If trapping the soul does not prevent us from using Talk with the dead, or similar spells, and if the severed head doesn't gain the benefit of any items on the body (in which case he'll remove all those items as well) :
He pulls off any items remaining on her head, "I may just as well do this now..."  And casts Soul Bind (DC 42 will) on the Disciple.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

[sblock=Nephtys]
"Do well, my child.  Take this, and when you have need of me, call.  I will send what aid I can, though use it sparingly.  Each time I enter or send power through, there is an increasing risk of the other Gods discovering the weakened barrier."  She kisses Ijazim lightly on the forhead, then vanishes.
[/sblock]
When Ijazim appears and picks up the head, Galidor becomes furious and advances, pointing his hammer at the mage. "You will be gone from my temple, worshipper of the void.  This body will be properly disposed of and NOT subjected to your vile magics."
He steps forward to stand near the body (Which Jool is currently looting), ~ 20' from Ijazim.

*If Ijazim attempts to cast the spell regardless, Galidor counters it with a large antimagic field.*

*EDIT: Also, they're not on the Roof of the temple, they're inside it again.  the Disciple crashed Panarchus through the roof and back into the main foyer, which is where she was finished.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 28, 2007)

[sblock=jemal]*still near the bard*

"I'm shocked you would think so poorly of me. I've managed to puzzle out more than you've guessed, though among them I arrived to the conclusion that I'll trust you no more than I would have her. Ulterior motives seems to be the way of things here, and I'll not begin the day by giving up mine before I know yours. However, since you offered so kindly to answer a question, how about this one...who are you? And none of that Bard nonsense either, who are you and why would you want to protect this world as much as my traitorous patron wanted to destroy it?"[/sblock]


--------------

*leaning down over the corpse to pull off the boots a few minutes later*

"Oh leave off Galidor. We didn't come here to pick this fight, at least not knowingly. The Arcanist here is just ascertaining that the Jolly Red Giant isn't about to pop up and start beating the silly off of us again. By the way, how did the Disciple know you were locked up in that statue, might I ask?"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2007)

pallandrome said:
			
		

> [sblock=jemal]*still near the bard*
> 
> "I'm shocked you would think so poorly of me. I've managed to puzzle out more than you've guessed, though among them I arrived to the conclusion that I'll trust you no more than I would have her. Ulterior motives seems to be the way of things here, and I'll not begin the day by giving up mine before I know yours. However, since you offered so kindly to answer a question, how about this one...who are you? And none of that Bard nonsense either, who are you and why would you want to protect this world as much as my traitorous patron wanted to destroy it?"[/sblock]
> 
> ...



[sblock=Pallandrome]
"Well First, I'm not the bard you're looking for." His face shifts for a split secnd and you get a glimpse of a black face with red eyes "and Secondly.. Because I DO so hate her.  I will tell you one other thing, though... Try not to affect the corpse with magic, It tends to set her off.  And warn Galidor of that, too.  He has a tendencey to be.... stupid."  He tosses you the instrumetn case he was holding "And if you ever need a time out, just strum that tune on here.. if you can remember it."  He winks "You don't trust me, and that's smart.  But we want similar outcomes.  And unlike some, our goals do not interfere with each other.  I'll be watching."  He turns to leave, and suddenly the world is alive again.  Only then do you notice that time had stopped while he spoke, and now he's gone. (The other bard is still there, though, looking puzzled).
[/sblock]

Galidor glances at Salarassa but then returns his wary gaze to Ijazim.  "I cannot 'leave off' when someone so tainted by the void is in my temple!  I can smell her on him, it's as though she'd just been here the taint is so strong!"  He narrows his eyes and continues glaring.  "I do not know how the false disciple knew I was here, I was destined to be freed be warriors worthy of heralding the return of legends and helping me to destroy the Void Obelisk."


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> When Ijazim appears and picks up the head, Galidor becomes furious and advances, pointing his hammer at the mage. "You will be gone from my temple, worshipper of the void.  This body will be properly disposed of and NOT subjected to your vile magics."
> He steps forward to stand near the body (Which Jool is currently looting), ~ 20' from Ijazim.
> 
> *If Ijazim attempts to cast the spell regardless, Galidor counters it with a large antimagic field.*




Ijazim sneers at the deity "Your time will come, pest, but not today." He picks up the head and steps back trough the portal. Closing the portal behind him he casts the spell.

ooc: He wouldn't have said anything about casting those spells in the precense of Gallador since he would expect to be attacked. It's just in and out in a round, and if Gallador antimagic-fields the mirror's portal to stop him from getting back he'll walk thirty feet and cast Quickened Word of Recall to get back to his room at the inn.

Also, Ijazim is a cleric, not a mage.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 28, 2007)

"Come and go as you will Ijazim. But the head stays with me."

Panarchus attempts to grab the head from Ijazim. *Init 34, to hit 64, AC 80 vs the AoO*


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 28, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> "Come and go as you will Ijazim. But the head stays with me."
> 
> Panarchus attempts to grab the head from Ijazim. *Init 34, to hit 64, AC 80 vs the AoO*




"You? I found her, Jool killed her, what right do you have?"

ooc: Can he do that? We're not on intiative now, are we?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2007)

ooc: Apparently.    Roll init for Ijazim, if you win you go through the portal, if you loose, roll an opposed attack roll... 
Would anybody else like in on this little tussle?

(PS doncha love evil characters?  )


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 29, 2007)

ooc: well I can't beat 34, so I guess it's time to tussle.

opposed attack roll: 46.

Ijazim turns around, his eyes narrowing. Invoking a quickened Miracle to his goddess he casts Irresistable Dance on Panarchus, and then steps trough the portal.


----------



## Voidrazor (Apr 29, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "You? I found her, Jool killed her, what right do you have?"



Panarchus snatches the grisly head from Ijazim and steps back in the blink of an eye. The avatar tsks as the mad cleric calls upon his goddess. As Ijazim reaches for him Panarchus evades lazily, as if unconcerned with the result. "What right? You forget to whom you speak. I stand before you wounded beyond mortal endurance. Yet I would rather risk contest with you, than chance the peril your mistrress getting ahold of this trinket. But be at ease. In some other venue we, together, will pry the secrets from the fallen dragon."

By way of an afterthought, Panarchus opens a pinhole to the positive material plain and draws heavily upon it.

*Casts Quickened Mass Heal, and Heal.*

OOC: Apologies for the power play, Nepthys. I'm just glad neither Ijazim nor Galidor actually used an AMF. That would have been fatal for P. at the moment. Please keep in mind that just because P. talks smack and has some big numbers to throw around, doesn't mean that Ijazim couldn't take him down with clever planning or good timing.


----------



## pallandrome (Apr 29, 2007)

As he measures the boots against his own feet, hoping they are the one-size-resizes-to-fit-all kind of boot, he speaks up, "Could you all do me a favor and NOT play around with your nifty magical powers so close to the Disciple? Anyone casting spells on her would be...bad. Anyway, if any of you would like me to find buyers for any of this stuff, and replace it with equipment more suited to your personal eccentricities, just let me know."

Satisfied that they'll do, he kicks off his own mundane, if incredibly expensive, boots, and replaces them with the boots of swiftness. Then he climbs to his feet and stretches his back.

"Galidor, might I talk to you over there for a moment?" he asks, motioning to the far side of the temple, away from his incredibly dangerous, and probably mentally unhinged compatriots.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool grabs the armor, the amulet, and the bracers.


----------



## Nephtys (Apr 30, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Panarchus snatches the grisly head from Ijazim and steps back in the blink of an eye. The avatar tsks as the mad cleric calls upon his goddess. As Ijazim reaches for him Panarchus evades lazily, as if unconcerned with the result. "What right? You forget to whom you speak. I stand before you wounded beyond mortal endurance. Yet I would rather risk contest with you, than chance the peril your mistrress getting ahold of this trinket. But be at ease. In some other venue we, together, will pry the secrets from the fallen dragon."
> 
> By way of an afterthought, Panarchus opens a pinhole to the positive material plain and draws heavily upon it.
> 
> *Casts Quickened Mass Heal, and Heal.*




"You are setting a dangerous precedent, godling."

ooc: If the Miracle replicating the bardic 6th level spell fails: Ijazim curses, _Blasphemes_(Q), and snatches the item back.



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> OOC: Apologies for the power play, Nepthys. I'm just glad neither Ijazim nor Galidor actually used an AMF. That would have been fatal for P. at the moment. Please keep in mind that just because P. talks smack and has some big numbers to throw around, doesn't mean that Ijazim couldn't take him down with clever planning or good timing.




ooc: And now I can't use an antimagic field .

ooc: I'm sure any one of us could take down any other of us with the proper preparation (though Panarchus seems to be in a higher league than the rest, which is ok), the problem is that Ijazim is all but depleted by now and that if he had killed Panarchus with an amf he would have had to raise him again. But if we continue turning against each others we won't accomplish anything (with the likes of the Good Guys, the Seven and Gallador around).
I was actually willing to forego Ijazims share of the loot, he expects the rest of you to grab it all before he gets back to the group. Ijazim wants the soul for a simple roleplaying reason and has no practical use for it that stands in proportion to what he gives up. Besides, he has no use for any of the Disciple's items. That's likely to change now.

As far as I know the soul is almost completely useless (though it can be used as a material component to metamagic a spell iirc, a 40k component (the gemstone destroyed along with the soul) is far to valuable to be used that way. There are no other uses I know of, so the great peril of the Goddess getting her hands on it is negligible (unless you've read a splatbook I haven't).


----------



## pallandrome (May 1, 2007)

"Oh, Ijazim," says Salarassa over his shoulder, "If you plan on casting any spells on that thing, would you mind doing it several miles away? I'd rather not be killed in the explosion. Thanks."


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2007)

"Why so nervous all of the sudden Salrassa? We were flinging spells left and right fighting the Disciple. I thought rakhashas know no fear?"


----------



## pallandrome (May 2, 2007)

"A lot of them don't, which of course is why you have so many dead Rakshasa. The rest of the Rakshasa call those Rakshasa Morons, to commemorate the manner of their demise. And I wasn't concerned during the battle because she wasn't a corpse then, which is a state, I have on good authority, that becomes especially volitile when directly subjected to magical effects, in this particular case.


----------



## Avalon® (May 2, 2007)

"On whose authority? Yours?"


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool removes her own bracers, and amulet. Then she dons her new armor, puts on the bracers, and places the amulet about her neck. She tosses her discarded bracers and amulet to Salarassa. "I do not need these any more. You can take them and the Disciple's rings. Do with them as you wish." Next she grab the two pieces of the Disciple's sword and turns to the others. "Any chance we can reforge this?" Then she shakes her head as if already knowing the answer. Then she gets an idea and turns to the Saint. "Any chance YOU can reforge this?" She awaits the Saint's reply.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2007)

Ijazim's attempts to make Panarchus dance, though the being who claims to be a God of Time manages to deftly avoid his hand, recognizing the power of the spell(Sry, touch attack missed).  Stepping back, P brings himself back from the brink of death while they converse, and Ijazim, swearing, attempts to cast another spell.  At this, Galidor restores the Anti-Magic field that had filled the entire temple before his release, and the Mirror's portal winks out, as do all of the ongoing effects of the buffed party(though any below 0HP b/c of this are kept from death by Galidor's presence.  "ENOUGH! You will NOT Steal the body for your wickedness!"  His face is nearly purple with rage as he steps over and holds his hand out for the head, his Hammer and armour the only things in the temple still glowing with magic.
Meanwhile, he glances to the side at Salarassa and Xis' conversation. "Yes indeed, tell us _Bard_(Said with much disgust) Why do you give such orders in MY presence?"



OOC: Salarassa has the Boots, Jool has the armour, amulet, and bracers (Unless someone chooses to fight her on that).
Also, Ijazim, Soul's are used for MANY things by many beings.  God's are powered by their worship, devils trade in them and use them to enhance their standing, and the pantheon's of the multiverse fight over them.  Not all uses are stated up b/c they're not intended for players.
 In this particular case, Galidor wants the body&Soul so that he can, as he put it "properly dispose of them".  I wouldn't say this if you were in better shape, but I don't suggest arguing with a God when you're out of spells [sblock=private for Nephtys]unless you plan on calling on Mother's Stone, and revealing her so soon, which would even the odds.  Galidor would immediately recognize the power you pull from that stone she gave you, however.[/sblock]  Sorry if it seems like railroading, but at the moment Ijazim is running low on options.

As a Side note, you may want to find out why Salarassa is so intent on NOBODY casting spells on the corpse.

EDIT : As Jool looks up from resupplying herself, she sees that nobody is paying her any attention as they appear to be looked in some sort of stare-down.  She also notes that she can feel a strange warmth from the headless body (Though that could possibly have something to do with the fact that it WAS a half-RED dragon).


----------



## pallandrome (May 2, 2007)

Salarassa rolls his eyes, "I haven't given a single one of you a single order. All I've done is offer some advice. Want to ignore my advice? Fine. Would it be too much trouble to allow me to put a little distance between us before you do so? Thanks."

Without waiting for an answer, Salarassa begins marching out the front door of the temple, shaking his head and muttering.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 2, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Since the others seem to be engrossed in their own power plays, Jool grabs up her discarded bracers and amulet, and the Disciple's rings placing all within her backpack. Then she grabs the two sword pieces and starts heading out the door after Salarassa.


----------



## pallandrome (May 2, 2007)

"I will have my second in command ask around. I'm sure there is someone in the city of brass that can have it done for you." he remarks to Jool as he exits the temple.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 2, 2007)

Suddenly reverting back into a decrepit old man, Panarchus tosses the head to Galidor. "I'm inclined to take Salarassa's at his word on this. So Galidor, would you be so kind as to give us a few minutes to clear the potential blast radius?"

Panarchus leaves the temple, leaning heavily on his staff.


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> At this, Galidor restores the Anti-Magic field that had filled the entire temple before his release, and the Mirror's portal winks out, as do all of the ongoing effects of the buffed party(though any below 0HP b/c of this are kept from death by Galidor's presence.  "ENOUGH! You will NOT Steal the body for your wickedness!"[/color]




"Apparently not." Ijazim casts a venomous glance at Panarchus and walks out of the temple emptyhanded. The Mirror's portal having been cut off, he makes his way towards the inn by foot.

ooc: We got to meet up somewhere to compare notes, but Ijazim must head back to his Mirror asap.

On the way back he regains the following spells using pearls of Power:

9: Disjunction
9: Miracle
8: Maddening Scream
7: Spell Turning
7: Blasphemy
7: Destruction


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2007)

Galidor stands in the middle of the temple, holding a decapitated head, wonder in his eyes as his jaw opens and closes, but he can't quite make the words come out, as everyone just.... leaves. 

Finally he turns to the only remaining person, Xis.  "What in the name of Might is wrong with your.... companions?"  Fortunately for the Kobold, in the Saint's  amazement at the party's actions, Galidor seems to have forgotten his promise to kill you.

Meanwhile, after leaving the temple the group's magic returns to them, and they all begin heading back to their respective inns.

Ijazim ends up back at the Filthy Weasel Inn.  As he comes through the doorway, the bartender approaches him, a somewhat confused look on his face.  "A hundred pardons sir, I hadn't seen you leave.. er, You wouldn't happen to have seen me daughter, would you?  She's one of the maid's, about 17, cute as a button, Short red hair?"  *The woman he describes is obviously the one whom your ghostly companion has taken as her new form* "I thought I saw her go upstairs a few moments ago, but.."

Jool, Salarassa, and Panarchus head back to the Dizzy Sheep, and Salarassa realizes that he's still being followed by the old bard, Paiqe, who is scribbling furiously on parchement as catches up to you.  "I must say that whole encounter was simply astonishing!  I must continue to document this, I believe you will be one of the defining groups of this millenia!"  He smiles widely, looking at you.


----------



## Nephtys (May 8, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ijazim ends up back at the Filthy Weasel Inn.  As he comes through the doorway, the bartender approaches him, a somewhat confused look on his face.  "A hundred pardons sir, I hadn't seen you leave.. er, You wouldn't happen to have seen me daughter, would you?  She's one of the maid's, about 17, cute as a button, Short red hair?"  *The woman he describes is obviously the one whom your ghostly companion has taken as her new form* "I thought I saw her go upstairs a few moments ago, but.."




"Oh yes, a lovely specimen."  he smiles a bit, not letting his frustration be shown to this nobody, "No, I haven't seen her, I've been out paying a little visit to the temple, but I will let you know if she turns up. Teenage girls need constant supervision, especially the cute ones, else who knows what kind of handsome scoundrel might snatch them up?"  He looks at the man with false sincerity, "She'll likely come back, and sooner more likely than later. Don't be too hard on her when she does. We've all been young once."


----------



## Avalon® (May 9, 2007)

"The touch of madness can affect the best of us. And besides, they don't take kindly to having their asses handed to them by an awakened god. So long for now Galidor."

And with that Xis'talamarisk strides out of the temple until he feels his wings fade back into existence. Then he takes off and flies back to the Dizzy Sheep.


----------



## pallandrome (May 9, 2007)

As they approach the Dizzy sheep, Salarassa's pace slows, as he carefully considers his options. He, and those he traveled with, have been subject to some sort of mystic compulsion, one which is vastly more powerful than any he himself might hope to produce, if it could so easily ensnare such a group. Dealing with his compulsion laden companions will be like walking through a minefield. There is every possibility that attempting to remove the compulsion could turn his temporary allies into deadly enemies, if the compulsion itself demands such an act. The gods only know that is what Salarassa would have done. He will need more than a traveling companion in the days to come, he will need an ally. More importantly, he will need to know where the stab in the back will be coming from.

Jool does not concern him. Her goals and nature seems at first blush to be purely martial, which is fine, and even admirable. Salarassa anticipates no troubles there, but is also uncertain of the Half-Dragon's ability to free itself from any mental coercion. Xis is thus far an enigma, and as such no judgements can be made on how to deal with him yet. Ijazim appears to be insane, evil, and unpredictable. Powerful, to be sure, but certainly not to be trusted. Which leaves Panarchus. He has power, and seems sensible. His goals, such as Salarassa has been able to divine them, seem unusual, but it is nothing that opposes Salarassa's own wishes. So it will be Panarchus.

"Panarchus, I want you to do me a favor.", Salarassa whispers at the bare edge of hearing as he stops by an open storefront doorway, "I want you to try as hard as you can to contact your god, and ask him to remove what the woman has done to your mind. Focus on her, and on what she did to you, and _fight it_."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

Panarchus raises an eyebrow when Salarassa begins asking for a favor, but both brows slide down in a scowl as the rest comes out. "What do you mean friend? Are you saying that I've been acting as if under compulsion?"

*P. will also reset some spells with Pearls on the way back: Miracle, quickened twinned destruction, and Delay Death*


----------



## pallandrome (May 9, 2007)

"Actually, I'm being very careful not to say exactly that. Because if such a thing were to be true, saying exactly that might be enough to cause that to affect your actions in a hostile manner. Call me cautious."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 9, 2007)

"Out with it. When it came to the trap on the Disciple's body I trusted you, and don't doubt you now. What you are asking now, doesn't sound like a trick. But, I'm going to need to know what you know about this, in its entirety, before I invoke the Divine Will"


----------



## pallandrome (May 10, 2007)

"Fair enough, I forget how important such contact can be for religious types. I met with the Bard, during the battle. He either dispelled a mystical influence from my person, or influinced me to think that he did. I require an unbiased third party with enough power to break free of the potential influince, as well as the willingness to do so, in order to determine if the Bard lied to me, or if the Lady did."


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2007)

*OOC: Sorry for stealing you for a moment, Voidrazor.*

Panarchus scoffs at the very idea.. Why, he's was a God himself.. or would be.  He couldn't possibly be influenced by such a thing...  But then, as sometimes happens with him, his vision blurs for a moment.  He remembers something, but something that hasn't happened to him.. Something a future portion of Panarchus is remembering.  He remembers the Lady coming to him, in front of the Obelisk, and he remembers kneeling... (Kneeling? Him? Impossible!) in front of her as she touches the Obelisk, and everything goes black.

Salarassa sees Panarchus's eyes roll back in his head, and the being falls to a knee, mumbling something under his breath (Listen check dc30) "Hail the Lady of the Void" Before passing out.  A second later, he is conscious again, looking up at the sun, and notices strangely that a small portion of it seems to be.. missing.

*ooc again: Panarchus isn't FREE, but he does realize something is wrong.*


----------



## Voidrazor (May 10, 2007)

OOC: Can P. attempt a Miracle at this point, or is the compulsion still to strong?


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2007)

*ooc: Sorry bout the delay.  Yes, though you'd have to carefully word it.  You can't directly say somethign like "get that witche's hex off me" b/c it's still... Whenever you start thinking directly about it, the more you think on it the more preposterous it seems that you could be under compulsion.. then you remember the vision you just had, and your mind circles again.


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2007)

When Ijazim is finished with his conversation with the bartender he'll go upstairs to his mirror and start once again to read the thoughts of those who happen to fall under his sensor, looking for signs that indicate which religion they belong to. His mind seething in a deepening spiral of hatred he begins to plot his revenge.

[sblock=Jemal]ooc: How do deities gain and keep their power in this setting? Does the number of their worshipers have anything to do with their divine rank? (And in that case where are his deitys worshipers?) Can he weaken Gallador by killing off a few million of his followers, and would creating a few million undead strengthen his own goddess?[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=Nephtys]
Such knowledge is only for the Deities to know.  None of the current ones would willingly share such secrets with a mortal, even their chosen champion, for fear of reprisal, and that the information may leak.  What you describe has been theorized by many, but the only way to be certain would be to become a god yourself, or ask a God who isn't scared of anything, including the other gods.  That would be none, btw.

The VAST majority of those in this city are followers of Gallidor, as his IS the 'holy city'.  several of those you see are even priests.  
Of even more important note is that after a short while, a message seems to go to each worshipper simultaneously.  About an hour after you leave the temple, People start streaming towards the temple, and you hear a commotion downstairs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 13, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
ooc: Does Ijazim get the feeling that the Goddess would mind if he unleashed an undead-plague on the city, and continent? (Creating and controlling a Wraith or Spectre, farming it in some remote location by feeding it hapless peasants then taking a hundred of them in his portable hole and unleashing them in different locations in the city. Presumably Gallador and his priesthood couldn't possibly kill them all before some of them had managed to spawn so much offspring that the plague would spread far faster than they could possibly keep up with.) 
I realise of course that if I do this Gallador will drop everything and scry/teleport/kill my character, but even that would take some time and maybe then it will be too late. Presumably my allies would desert me, "presumably" , "allies" ,  but maybe he would have relative security in the right location...  
It's all a bit premature but Ijazim is a madman, so maybe he will decide to give it a try. [/sblock]

Ijazim sends his cohort, still in the body of the bartenders daughter, down into the common room to observe the commotion first hand and get a feel of the general mood in the room.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 14, 2007)

Still lying on the ground, Panarchus invokes a Miracle, "Perfected Panarchus, whatever taint or affliction has caused me to collapse, cleanse it from me, so that our will may prevail in perpetuity."


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2007)

Panarchus begins praying, and soon an aura of multicoloured light seems to emanate from him.  He feels for a moment complete and whole, knowing everything that is to be known, and feeling the true power that he is meant to wield.  At the moment he thinks he is about to ascend, the light stops, as does everything else, and a multitude of voices, each similar to his yet different whispers "It is not yet your time to join us.  Complete thy tasks and we will become one.  Brother, father, son, we will be whole.  For now, your spirit be cleansed, your body be whole."

[sblock=Panarchus]
Fully healed, all spells restored, and you now realize that the lady with whom you spoke was the goddess of the Void, and that your 'other' feels a certain emnity to her.  You realize she had used her divine powers to manipulate you, but can do such no longer.  You can also _feel_ Galidor's disdain for her, on a divine level.[/sblock]

A moment after the light fades, the people around start approaching, open mouthed.  One of them whispers "the Divine have returned..." and a few start falling to their knees.  A moment later, a man in robes.. Obviously a priest of Galidor, moves forward, urging them to their feet.  "This man is naught but a mortal, like you or I!  If you wish to see true divine power, then come to the temple!  The Saint GALIDOR Has RETURNED!"  At his shout, there is a vibration in the air, a faint humming, and you can almost hear words in it.  Many of the people appear to be doing just that in fact, and begin streaming to the temple, murmuring, as a beacon of light shines down from the heavens onto the temple steps far behind you.

[sblock=nephtys]
The Lady likes Undead, and Galidor hates them.  I don't think you'd have a problem doing something like that, and the Lady would certain approve, but the Priests have had to deal with undead assaults for centuries, and it wouldn't be quite as hard as you think for them to fight off such an infestation.  If you WERE to manage to gather a whole hundred without being detected, though, you may have a chance at starting something.
[/sblock]

Ijazim's ghostly cohort walks down the stairs and gazes into the common room.  As she watches the people hollering and shouting, jostling to get to the door, her view is suddenly obstructed by the old innkeep, who moves in front of her, grabbing her by the shoulders. "OH my dear, you're safe! Thank the Saint!  Have you heard, the Saint has returned! Galidor is back!"


----------



## Nephtys (May 21, 2007)

ooc: is it ok if I rp the cohort?

Miranel gasps in pretended horror and hugs the father of her flesh, clutching him hard while trembling, "No, no... I felt something, but I had hoped... Oh, father, do you realise what this means? This is how the world ends. The war of the Powers will come again and this time there will be nobody who can stop them. They will break this world, and the breaking will begin here. We must flee, father." She looks deep into his eyes, pleading with him, then raises her voice so it can be heard by everyone in the room."We must all flee, or the Gods will destroy us all!"
Inwardly she laughs at the father's expression, while at the same time looking critically at the reactions of the crowd. They were all in a state of pure emotion, excitement bordering on panic, and in that state people were easy to manipulate. If Ijazim had tought her one thing it was that those who loved the gods the most were also those who most feared them. The primary characteristic of the gods were not their love for mankind, but their love for their own power and their need to be worshiped. And gods, ruled by power not love, were always a thing to fear. Gallador was a warrior-god, and that kind of god usually arranged its world view in a military hiererchy, demanding obedience and threatening violence.
Perhaps if she found the right strings to pull she could start a panic. Though it would accomplish little in the greater scheme of things at least it could be amusing and allow her to drop her current, increasingly inconvenient, flesh.

ooc:
Bluff (Cha):....................27 (15+12)
Diplomacy: 12
----

Ijazim ponders his options, touching pearl after pearl. It was tempting beginning a war with Gallador and he knew exactly how to strike the first and desicive blows, but his marked allies were unlikely to approve and he needed to regain their cooperation to have a chance at striking against his more immediate foes. The Disciple was dead, though likely already restored for Gallador's service. And that was more of an inconvenience and a threat than it was a victory. The Seven, well Six now he supposed, were weakened no more than Gallador was strengthened and now they were all alerted to his and his associates precense. Though Gallador could attack, and likely kill, him at any time it was not certain that he would. No, Gallador would likely consider the Six a greater threat and as long as Ijazim was focused against them Gallador would likely allow him to live. The Six, on the other hand, were much more likely to drop by for a fight, and if the Disciple was not exceptional for their kind he couldn't possibly defeat them all by himself.    
He knew where they were, some of them more specifically than others, but the longer he waited the further they would get and the harder they would be to find. One location seemed particularly promising, but he was not strong enough to go there alone, and though time was precious spells and allies were more so.

Finally having regained most of his spells he casts Discern Location to find Xis, focuses his mirror to that location and steps trough.
If he can't fins Xis he uses the mirror to search for the Dizzy Sheep inn, opening the portal outside and steps trough.

ooc:
Spells regained by Pearls of Power: All spells of 8th level and lower, except for one of the Destructions.


----------



## Jemal (May 22, 2007)

(No problem, she's your cohort after all)
While Salarassa had pulled Panarchus aside, Xis and Jool had, not noticing, continued on and arrived at the Dizzy Sheep as the whole city seemed to go crazy.  There were shouts and murmurs, and they could make out little until one priest managed to get enough attention to direct everyone to head for the temple, to see the reborn Galidor and hear his proclamations.

Miranel manages to get the attention of the bar, as many of them are regulars and know the barkeeps lovely daughter.  "You're wrong, Allie, Galidor will protect us!  The fact that he has returned first proves his power and devotion!"  The man who had shouted this turns to address the now-silent crowd "We must pledge ourselves again to Galidor, in flesh, prove our loyalty, that he may save us from these end days and raise us up with him to paradise when it is done!"  With that, the determined man starts out the door, most of the people following him.  (Opposed diplomacy check: 19).  the innkeep stays there, though, looking at his Daughter "My dear sweet Allie, you are right." he whispers, moving her into a back room "Galidor's appearance is not a good thing, like they believe.  He was one of the keys that kept our world safe.  You must go, stay with your aunts in the country.  I have work to do."  With that, the man looks around, making sure the kitchen is empty, and reaches under a counter, pulling out a locked chest that fairly vibrates with magic.  Opening it, he dons the leather armour inside, pulls on gloves and boots, and hefts a sword.  "It is time I get back to work, It would seem."

Meanwhile, Ijazim appears in front of the Dizzy Sheep as people are streaming away, right beside Xis and Jool.

*OOC: BTW.. WOW, that's alotta pearls, i hadn't noticed before.*


----------



## Nephtys (May 22, 2007)

Miranel looks at the shouting man with a look of despair, "I hope you're right, but I doubt it. The Legends, the Gods, they're all linked, they're all the same. They all seek absolute power and they will all do anything to gain it. We're nothing to them, nothing more than tools to be used and then discarded when broken. But go then, go and find paradise. I'd rather get there later than sooner..." She turns, sadly, and walks alongside her father.
She looks on intrigued by the man's transformation into relevance, showing only appropriate daughterly concern. "I can't leave without you, father. Please come with me, this is not a war for mortal men. Please, or at least tell me where you're going, what you're going to do. Who are you going to fight?" she looks at him, pleading, "This is madness. Come with me. Sell this treasure and we can sail to the other side of the world. I still need you..."  

----

Ijazim looks around, casting the crowd a conteptuous glare, "It seems the people of this city are all taking their cues from the name of this Inn. Just as well that we're done here. We should proceed, and I have a few ideas of where we should go if you're still in fighting shape. I've managed to track down five of the Six, but time is essential since they're unlikely to remain where they were for long."

--

ooc: He goes trough six spells a round, so a few refills can come in handy.


----------



## Voidrazor (May 23, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> A moment after the light fades, the people around start approaching, open mouthed.  One of them whispers "the Divine have returned..." and a few start falling to their knees.  A moment later, a man in robes.. Obviously a priest of Galidor, moves forward, urging them to their feet.  "This man is naught but a mortal, like you or I!  If you wish to see true divine power, then come to the temple!  The Saint GALIDOR Has RETURNED!"  At his shout, there is a vibration in the air, a faint humming, and you can almost hear words in it.  Many of the people appear to be doing just that in fact, and begin streaming to the temple, murmuring, as a beacon of light shines down from the heavens onto the temple steps far behind you.



"I'll have no more lies from you groveler. You'll keep your tongue still unless it is respectful" Panarchus casts Greater Bestow Curse, to render the priest mute unless it is to praise Panarchus. He then proclaims in a voice pitched to carry for blocks, "I am the avatar of Divine Panarchus. And if you would rise up to face the coming tribulations, I will show you the Way. But the Way is not for the meek. The priest was not wholly untruthful. You should stand. If you wish to prostrate yourselves and beg for protection, then go to Galidor. I will not stop you; Panarchus desires only the homage of the strong. If you wish to taste the golden fruit for yourself, or if you are bold enough to strive for the might to protect those you love, remain."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 25, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ijazim looks around, casting the crowd a conteptuous glare, "It seems the people of this city are all taking their cues from the name of this Inn. Just as well that we're done here. We should proceed, and I have a few ideas of where we should go if you're still in fighting shape. I've managed to track down five of the Six, but time is essential since they're unlikely to remain where they were for long."




Jool nods at Ijazim's statement. "Then let us make haste and track them down. I long for the battle."


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2007)

As Jool glances around, wanting to be off, she notes that they ARE down two members... Salarassa and Panarchus aren't here.

Meanwhile:

As Panarchus wraps up his speech, he gets beaned in the face by a ripe tomato, and a shout from somewhere in the crowd follows the stunned silence "GALIDOR IS THE ONLY TRUE WAY!  PRAISE THE SAINT!"  At this, the crowd turns into a mob, shouting and surging towards the temple, sweeping the mute priest up in their wake.


Back at the Filthy Weasel, Miranel/Allie looks at her 'father' who seems.. transformed.  As he glances at his daugher, he smiles and speaks, his voice more youthful than a moment ago"MORTAL Men are the only ones who've ever done any good for this world, my dear.  You MUST GO now, I am your father, and I'm telling you to get out of here.  I know you're strong enough to make it."  He looks at his sword "Wrath and I have one more thing to do."  and with that, he starts heading out the back door.


----------



## Avalon® (May 27, 2007)

"Let us not do things in haste. Let us first take time to prepare adequately. I suggest a few days of preparing and divining their weaknesses so that we would not be as hard pressed as with the Disciple."

Noticing that they are two members short, Xis'talamarisk informs them of the fact. "Do not worry. I'll find them soon enough." He then casts a maximized greater prying eyes spell to search for their missing comrades.


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc for Avalon]
Just for the record, Xis would get a much better yield out of Empowering it.

1d4+30 X 1.5 is minimum 46 max 51, whereas Maximized you get a flat 34...
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (May 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc Jemal]I already had one prepared so why waste it.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Back at the Filthy Weasel, Miranel/Allie looks at her 'father' who seems.. transformed.  As he glances at his daugher, he smiles and speaks, his voice more youthful than a moment ago"MORTAL Men are the only ones who've ever done any good for this world, my dear.  You MUST GO now, I am your father, and I'm telling you to get out of here.  I know you're strong enough to make it."  He looks at his sword "Wrath and I have one more thing to do."  and with that, he starts heading out the back door.




"No, father! Please don't leave me." Tears stream down her face, the sadness and horror of the real Allie shining trough Miranel's posession, harnessed for the ghost's use. Reaching out towards the man she tries to embrace him one last time. She closes the innkeeper in her embrace and whispers in his ear, "I won't leave you.",  leaves the body of the daughter and tries to take over the father. (ooc: Malevolence DC 30) 



			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> "Let us not do things in haste. Let us first take time to prepare adequately. I suggest a few days of preparing and divining their weaknesses so that we would not be as hard pressed as with the Disciple."




"I doubt time is in our favour, no matter how much we prepare. From the moment we killed the Disciple the seventh most likely became aware of our existance. If he has not already alerted the others he will doubtless do so very soon. And once they have had time to prepare there's nothing stopping them from appearing in our midst fully armed for battle at any time and any place.
And, almost as great a threat (and far greater an annoyance), The Disciple, thanks to our good friend and ally Panarchus, now belongs to 'a deity who should not be named because he will then eavesdrop on us'. And if that deity is given the time to prepare he will no doubt bring the Disciple back in his own service, in one form or another. That deity is not our friend, on the contrary he's a likely friend of our marked counterparts, no matter the misapprehensinons of some of us." Ijazim's voice turns bitter. "You if any should know how valuable the Disciple's head and soul would have been to us. Her loss has cost us much and will continue to cost us even more. If Mr Paradox hadn't been so eager to give head to the big G our position would have been far better."


			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> Noticing that they are two members short, Xis'talamarisk informs them of the fact. "Do not worry. I'll find them soon enough." He then casts a maximized greater prying eyes spell to search for their missing comrades.




"Worry? Frankly I'm more worried that you will find them."


----------



## Voidrazor (May 27, 2007)

*Panarchus casts Alter Fortune to force the lucky (?) tomato thrower to reroll. Touch AC is 59 in Gloom form.*

"Cowards! Run to your savior then. You are unworthy of my efforts." Panarchus drops his swirling illusion to reveal his Gloom form and turn its Fear Gaze upon the crowd. In the ensuing panic P. darts to the tomato thrower and attempts to grab him.

"I said that I would allow you to go. But I will not suffer insult from mortals." If the guy isn't formidable, Pararchus will rip off his limbs and head, throwing them after the fleeing crowd.

Turning to Salarassa and refreshing his psychedelic illusion, Panarchus comments lightly, "This city is beginning to bore me. Shall we return to the others and plan our next move?


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2007)

Random Street
Panarchus didn't notice who beaned him with the tomato, though he does realize there are about 5 people who aren't running.  One is the silenced Priest, who seems pre-occupied with his curse.  THe other four are standing in the middle of the crowd as it flees, one has a wide grin and is balancing a dagger by it's point as he weaves through the crowd, but the other three have solem looks etched onto their faces.  As the crowd departs, the four step forward.  The one with the Greatsword salutes mockingly "Nice ta meet ya, Mr Divine.  Can't say's I'm too fond of your actions, though.  What say you two fine gents just turn around & leave the city before something bad happens here?".

Back at the Filthy Weasel 

 "They'll be there allready, I've got to meet them.  Allie, what's wrong with..."  He stops as the Ghost attempts to take over, mentally fighting it.  A moment passes before Miranel finally manages to take hold of him.  As she re-orients herself, Allie Screams.

Outside the Dizzy Sheep

Xis casts his spell, sending nearly three dozen tiny invisible eyes scouting.  He's sure he'll have a response within moments.


----------



## Nephtys (May 28, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Back at the Filthy Weasel
> 
> "They'll be there allready, I've got to meet them.  Allie, what's wrong with..."  He stops as the Ghost attempts to take over, mentally fighting it.  A moment passes before Miranel finally manages to take hold of him.  As she re-orients herself, Allie Screams.




 "They'll be there allready, I've got to meet them.  Allie, what's wrong with... you? My dear child, be quiet or I'll snap your pretty little neck." Miranel, still locked in a tight embrace, holds the daughter hard pressing almost painfully against her waist (maintaining grapple, bab 6+str+13). _And as for you, you pityful old man,_ she thinks mockingly at the man whose mind she's raping, _tell me everything about your adventuresome little plans and allies or I'll have you do a lot more than simply kill your daughter... _

If Allie manages to get away from the grapple, or if she keeps screaming Miranel will cast Feeblemind on her (dc 27)

--

edit:
ooc:
[sblock=Jemal]


> "Master and Apprentice travel together across the country of Lyrevan, searching for the great dragon's lair. The Warrior heads to Islo, capital of Lyrevan... The Seeker travels the Great Desert to the south, seeking the Child of the Sun. The Heartborn has gone to the great Barbarian Empire to the north, looking to destroy the Druids council, and the Dragon's Disciple is... Here!" His eyes open wide. "She is here in this city..."




I know ooc that the Good party are in Islo, but I hope you won't consider us heading there to be using ooc knowlege. It is, after all, the only other specific location the Bard gave Ijazim.
If you think that would be problematic for the game there are plenty of other destinations we could head to.

ps. It looks like the Good thread is pretty slow. Does this mean the goodies are fair game? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

"I don't think so, I've dealt with possessing spirits before, I've been hunting your kind for decades.  As such, i know EXACTLY What's about to happen." As he speaks, Miranel feels something happening, as a _Magic Circle against Evil_ is suddenly surrounding him and Allie, preventing Miranel from exerting her control. (Contingency)

[sblock=ooc]
Well, do keep in mind that was a while ago IC, so he may not be there anymore.  

I'd prefer it if you guys didn't go to Islo, but I won't stop you.  
[sblock=Spooon]
the Child of the Sun and the Druid's Council should both be fairly easy to find, too...
[/sblock]
As for the goodguys being slow, I'm not sure what's going on.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 29, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I don't think so, I've dealt with possessing spirits before, I've been hunting your kind for decades.  As such, i know EXACTLY What's about to happen." As he speaks, Miranel feels something happening, as a _Magic Circle against Evil_ is suddenly surrounding him and Allie, preventing Miranel from exerting her control. (Contingency)




"How convenient, then you will be able to tell me much of use once you've dropped that inconvenient little spell. Really, this is nothing but a brief delay of the inevitable. There's still nothing you can do to stop me from killing your pathetic little hysterica of a daughter. You're just making it worse for you."

She emerges, rises to the ceiling, and blankets the room in a Solid Fog. 

"Consider this fair warning."

[sblock=ooc] It is pretty convenient, [/sblock] 


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Well, do keep in mind that was a while ago IC, so he may not be there anymore.
> 
> I'd prefer it if you guys didn't go to Islo, but I won't stop you.
> ...



[sblock=ooc]
ooc: It only seemed like a couple of hours at most. 
Sadly, Ijazim doesn't posess the skills or memorised spells to find those locations, and time being of the essense he can't really take a rest to memorise a new set of spells for that purpose. It may turn out that Islo is our only real option, but I don't know Xis's spell-list.[/sblock]


----------



## Voidrazor (May 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Random Street
> Panarchus didn't notice who beaned him with the tomato, though he does realize there are about 5 people who aren't running.  One is the silenced Priest, who seems pre-occupied with his curse.  THe other four are standing in the middle of the crowd as it flees, one has a wide grin and is balancing a dagger by it's point as he weaves through the crowd, but the other three have solem looks etched onto their faces.  As the crowd departs, the four step forward.  The one with the Greatsword salutes mockingly "Nice ta meet ya, Mr Divine.  Can't say's I'm too fond of your actions, though.  What say you two fine gents just turn around & leave the city before something bad happens here?".



"Interesting, I was about to seek out more ... open minded environs. But now that you ask, no. I have no intention of leaving on your say so."

Panarchus watches the four carefully, not attacking, but ready to strike first if they initiate  hostilities.


----------



## pallandrome (May 30, 2007)

Salarassa addresses the pompous newcomers, "Is there any way you guys could can the cliche 'local bully boy' stereotype? Honestly, did we do something to you? Did the demi-deity here kiss your girl while I wasn't looking? Meybe I pinched your purse when I walked into town? Or are you guys just out to pick a fight with every new guy that comes into town? Because seriously, this is getting so obnoxious that even I'M about to start pounding the crap out of you yokels..."


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 30, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*



			
				Avalon® said:
			
		

> Noticing that they are two members short, Xis'talamarisk informs them of the fact. "Do not worry. I'll find them soon enough." He then casts a maximized greater prying eyes spell to search for their missing comrades.




Jool waits impatiently as the kobold tracks down their missing members. She leans against a nearby table that groans under her immense weight.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

[sblock=Xis] After a minute, one of the eyes returns, reporting Panarchus & Salarassa facing off against 4 other individuals, about 6 blocks away.[/sblock]

[sblock=P&Sal]
"Yokel?  Why I outta..." MR GreatSword, who'd been speaking steps forward, but the mage-type beside him lays a hand on his shoulder "Careful.  We're still short one."  Then, to the two of you, he says "We don't want to pick a fight, we want your kind OUT.  You do not belong on this plane, and Neither does Galidor.  Especially not so many of you all in one place.  It could rip a hole in Spacetime and release the Void!"  He looks at yyou suspiciously, suddenly, and a ball of golden flame appears in his free hand as his voice darkens "Unless your working for HER."  At his words, the others spread out, the Greatsword fighter and Dagger-guy moving to opposite ends of each other, and the fourth staying where she is, watching impassively from within her robe.  "No.  I feel the taint of the void in this area, but it is not from them, or if it is, they have recently banished it.  Divine Panarchus, do you not know what your presence here could cause?"
[/sblock]

[sblock=Neph]
Sorry, I HAD decided he was an Undead hunter beforehand, and the Magic circle made sense for an Undead hunting Fighter-type what with the low will save and the previous dominations.  Contingencies don't have to be cast on yourself, remember.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (May 30, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=Neph]
> Sorry, I HAD decided he was an Undead hunter beforehand, and the Magic circle made sense for an Undead hunting Fighter-type what with the low will save and the previous dominations.  Contingencies don't have to be cast on yourself, remember.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Jem]


			
				SRD 3 said:
			
		

> Contingency
> Evocation
> Level: Sor/Wiz 6
> Components: V, S, M, F
> ...




This contingency spell applies only to the caster himself and only for 1day/level. There may be other contingency spells I don't know about elsewhere, though. 
But I guess having Miranel take him over without a fight would have been too easy for the possible reward, it seemed like the Innkeeper had a lot of valuable knowlege and treasures.
Her next action (if he's not surrendering) will be to move into a corner of the room and drop a Fireball (10d6=43hp, DC 26), probably killing Allie.
(I don't think Fireballs can set fire to flammable materials, so the Inn and more importantly Ijazim's Mirror should likely be safe.) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 1, 2007)

Going back inside the inn, Xis informs Ijazim and Jool of their comrades' location within the city. "They are conversing with four men. Shall we pay them a visit? I can take us there in but an instant.

[sblock=OOC]Xis will wait for the others' decision. If they decide to go to Panarchus' and Salrassa's location, he will cast a greater teleport to get them there.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 1, 2007)

"Why not? It would be interesting to see these new friends they're making."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=P&Sal]
> "Yokel?  Why I outta..." MR GreatSword, who'd been speaking steps forward, but the mage-type beside him lays a hand on his shoulder "Careful.  We're still short one."  Then, to the two of you, he says "We don't want to pick a fight, we want your kind OUT.  You do not belong on this plane, and Neither does Galidor.  Especially not so many of you all in one place.  It could rip a hole in Spacetime and release the Void!"  He looks at yyou suspiciously, suddenly, and a ball of golden flame appears in his free hand as his voice darkens "Unless your working for HER."  At his words, the others spread out, the Greatsword fighter and Dagger-guy moving to opposite ends of each other, and the fourth staying where she is, watching impassively from within her robe.  "No.  I feel the taint of the void in this area, but it is not from them, or if it is, they have recently banished it.  Divine Panarchus, do you not know what your presence here could cause?"[/sblock]



"I have no desire to put this world in peril. Yet the risk is necessary. Another god has come through he Observatory in full manifestation or close enough to it as makes no matter. If he finds what he is seeking here before we do, the disaster will be orders of magnitude greater than anything my presence could cause."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

On the Street, the robed woman continues speaking "If it is Galidor to whom you refer, then fear not, for his presence has been foretold.  If it is the OTHER you speak of, the seventh, then know that he is not a god, but not a mortal.  He is a creature spawned of the void.. Or perhaps the one who spawned IT.  If your goal is to prevent him, then We will help you" At this, her companions begin protesting, but she cuts them off by lowering her hood and glaring at them.  Her silver hair is streaked with gold, and her red eyes glare out from a scaley face. (OOC: Knowledge:Arcana DC15 = Spellscale.  Nearly Unheard of on this plane, though rather common on the outside.) "I am a Daughter of the Pure, and you are my protectors, NOT my council."  With that, she turns back to you as they calm down, though don't relax their guard.  "I know you've allready met some of the players.  Galidor, the Disciple.. The Dark Lord" she glances at Salarassa as she says the last one. "But there are many worse things out there, and as the keys weaken.. which they inevitably will now that the first two have fallen... Things will happen.  We should go somewhere more private.. and away from certain prying eyes... To talk about this."
As she finishes speaking, the mage looks down the street, his eyes suddenly glowing, seeing a trio approaching you..  A kobold, a Half-Red Dragon, and a.. uh.. crazy priest. "Incoming.  Power levels as high as these two." He informs the lady with a nod at Panarchus and Salarasa.

Jool, Xis, and Ijazim are about 200 feet away on the nearly deserted streets when they spot the group, standing around talking.  An instant later, the group is looking at them.
[sblock=Ijazim]Ijazim's eyes are instantly drawn to those of the spellscale, as they lock glares.  Though he doesn't recognize her, he recognizes the power within her as anathema to him and his Lay..[/sblock]

***
Back in the kitchen of the Filthy Weasel, the man calms his daughter and looks up at the ghost "Let her go, And I'll tell you what you want, but you're not either of our minds again."  WIth that, he sends his daughter to the door, keeping his eye on Miranel.  "Once she's safely gone, and I have your word you'll not harm us, I'll answer any questions you have.  You have my word as a Knight of Honour."
*Assuming Miranel agrees, he will answer any questsions you ask.*


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> As she finishes speaking, the mage looks down the street, his eyes suddenly glowing, seeing a trio approaching you..  A kobold, a Half-Red Dragon, and a.. uh.. crazy priest. "Incoming.  Power levels as high as these two." He informs the lady with a nod at Panarchus and Salarasa.
> 
> Jool, Xis, and Ijazim are about 200 feet away on the nearly deserted streets when they spot the group, standing around talking.  An instant later, the group is looking at them.
> [sblock=Ijazim]Ijazim's eyes are instantly drawn to those of the spellscale, as they lock glares.  Though he doesn't recognize her, he recognizes the power within her as anathema to him and his Lay..
> [/sblock]




Ijazim smiles wickedly, his eyes seeting with hate before he turns his gaze towards his two companions. "Salarassa, Panarchus, my dear friends, how kind of you to save your newfound toys for us. Why don't you make some introductions so we can start playing with them?"




			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Back in the kitchen of the Filthy Weasel, the man calms his daughter and looks up at the ghost "Let her go, And I'll tell you what you want, but you're not either of our minds again."  WIth that, he sends his daughter to the door, keeping his eye on Miranel.  "Once she's safely gone, and I have your word you'll not harm us, I'll answer any questions you have.  You have my word as a Knight of Honour."
> *Assuming Miranel agrees, he will answer any questsions you ask.*




Miranel answers mockingly, her voice muffled by the thick fog that's holding the two humans trapped. 
"Your word means as much to me as my word means to you, my dear man. If you are a sworn enemy of my kind I doubt you would consider yourself bound by any vow you make to me, and with that spell active I cannot ascertain your truthfulness by magic means. If we are to talk I'm afraid we're at an impasse as we both have one-another at a disadvantage, me with the threat of your daughters death and you perfectly free to lie, ommit or equivocate. If this came to violence, on the other hand, I could kill you both with little effort, trapped in my spell as you are. I doubt you could even touch me...
 No, your word is not enough, but I swear to you by the Void that if you terminate that spell of protection from evil and allow me once more into your mind I will not kill your daughter. If you do not I'll kill you both here and now and bring your souls for my master to bind to eternal suffering."

(ooc: Allie and the Innkeeper can only walk 5ft per round in the Solid Fog spell, Miranel can move unhindered. Miranel is in the upper corner in the far side of the room, but moves down to floor level after she speaks. Noone can see anyone else, but she can guess their location.)


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 4, 2007)

Panarchus smiles darkly with the impossibly wide of his Gloom form, "I hate to dissapoint you again Ijazim. But before you play with any toys, you will need a *very* good explanation as to why I should not slay you for your Mistress's transgression."

OOC: P. is expecting Ijazim to try to cast something or move to step through an invisible portal.  If either of those things are about to occur I'd like to go to initiative.

Nephtys - I really don't want to kill your character or try to force a change on him that might screw up your concept. But RP-wise I'm having a hard time finding a way around it. By any chance would you be amenable to Ijazim, through IC actions, switching to worship of a) another god b) Madness as a concept or c) an idealized version of himself/his own 'destiny' as a god?


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 4, 2007)

"What are you talking about Panarchus? What is the meaning of this?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 4, 2007)

Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Panarchus smiles darkly with the impossibly wide of his Gloom form, "I hate to dissapoint you again Ijazim. But before you play with any toys, you will need a *very* good explanation as to why I should not slay you for your Mistress's transgression."
> 
> OOC: P. is expecting Ijazim to try to cast something or move to step through an invisible portal.  If either of those things are about to occur I'd like to go to initiative.
> 
> Nephtys - I really don't want to kill your character or try to force a change on him that might screw up your concept. But RP-wise I'm having a hard time finding a way around it. By any chance would you be amenable to Ijazim, through IC actions, switching to worship of a) another god b) Madness as a concept or c) an idealized version of himself/his own 'destiny' as a god?




Ijazim answers in righteous cold fury.
"I have committed no transgressions towards you, which is more than you can say to me, or any of us. If there is a traitor amongst us it is you, who first set our enemy in this city free and then delivered to him the soul of our prey. You have been playing under the covers with that deity from the very beginning, haven't you, even before you gave him head? Our position on this world is worse than ever and you alone is the one to blame.
And now you seek to cast doubt upon me, to further weaken and divide us. You, who considers yourself divine, seek to place yourself above us all. No more. Our cooperation is over, traitor. Step carefully or you will become my enemy."

[sblock=Jemal]Ijazim prepares to unleash the power of the Void, holding his Rod of Absorption ready.[/sblock]

ooc:   That would be even harder to justify IC.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]


> You have been playing under the covers with that deity from the very beginning, haven't you, even before you gave him head?



O..M...G... the Innuendo!  2000 XP!  You made your DM's day.

BTW, VR... I kinda expected there would be intraparty conflict.  Especially when someone found out about Ijazim's mistress.  *Heads back to OOC thread*[/sblock]

The PureMage continues glaring "Be careful, Mighty Panarchus, the powers of the void are Anathema to REAL magic, especially the powers of the Divine, if such you truley are.  Galidor could take him because that is his PURPOSE.  The rest of them tend to give these... THINGS... a wide berth."

Xis and Jool look strangely back and forth, but feel that it's most likely that Panarchus has been corrupted by some agent of Galidor, and they should do something to protect their quest here from unraveling.(HEHE, the lady still has SOME control, though keep in mind you two are still free willed, this is just a VERY strong urge.)


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool ignores the current situation. "At last we are all here." She turns to Xis. "Let us be off on the hunt."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 5, 2007)

"The Lady of the Void managed to put a compulsion  on both Salarassa and myself. Xis, if you concentrate on why it is exactly that you'd trust her to share power with you, I think you may notice an anomaly."

"As to you delusions regarding my motives, Ijazim, I can only remind you that it was I that retrieved the fleeing Disciple, but not I that warned us all of the perils of attempting any sort of magic on her remains. Now are you saying that you knew nothing of your meddlesome goddess' actions?" Juggling factors such as the Disciple's unexpected abilities, the spellscale's words and the stronger than expected divine surge after his own Miracle, Panarchus views the myriad possible futures and attempts to divine the optimal path amongst them to take (i.e. consults Foresight).


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2007)

Ijazim laughs, "And if you concentrate on Panarchus words and actions I think you'll notice a greater anomaly. But then what is 'Lord of Paradox' other than another way of saying Lord of Anomalies?"
"Xis, this deciever and his allies have been working against us from the very beginning, denying us the knowlege and power the Disciples death should have given us. And against you Jool his offense is even greater. The Disciple fell to your blade, and yet he stole your victory and delivered it to the hands of a being who can never be anything but our rival or enemy."
"His words are lies, but badly wrought. How could minds such as ours be controlled without our knowlege? I think you will find your inclinations towards my mistress to be nothing more than mutual self-interest. All deities need allies and as eternal beings their perspectives and plans tend to be long term. Why would She act dishonourably towards you when by acting within the bounds of whatever agreement you made she can both gain power for herself and power trough a continuing alliance with you? Why would she lie and ruin her chances of gaining other allies in the future?" He snorts derisively, "Panarchus is a being of chaos, he cannot comprehend why anyone wouldn't break their agreements like he himself has broken his ties to us."



			
				Voidrazor said:
			
		

> Juggling factors such as the Disciple's unexpected abilities, the spellscale's words and the stronger than expected divine surge after his own Miracle, Panarchus views the myriad possible futures and attempts to divine the optimal path amongst them to take (i.e. consults Foresight).




ooc: Are you casting a spell or just using a spell that's already active? Is this your action after you've automatically gained initiative? And in that case, Jemal, is it my turn now?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> ".... And against you Jool his offense is even greater. The Disciple fell to your blade, and yet he stole your victory and delivered it to the hands of a being who can never be anything but our rival or enemy."




Jool's thoughts return to the battle with the Disciple and she slowly begins to shake her head. "No! I sliced the Disciple's head from her body. No victory was stolen from me. I felt the surge of power and that being that you speak of helped me in that endeavor. That rival or enemy helped me to defeat the Disciple. What is this deceit do you speak of?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 5, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jool's thoughts return to the battle with the Disciple and she slowly begins to shake her head. "No! I sliced the Disciple's head from her body. No victory was stolen from me. I felt the surge of power and that being that you speak of helped me in that endeavor. That rival or enemy helped me to defeat the Disciple. What is this deceit do you speak of?"




"And the Disciple will live again, returned to life, unlife or whatever form the Deity wishes to give her powers. She is too great a resource to simply be thrown away and the choice of who to serve is no longer hers. She will be brought back if she is not already and she will be used as a weapon against us. This city's deity considers us all anathema to this plane, if he would aid you against the Disciple it was only because he thought of her as a greater threat. That may already have changed when Panarchus broke the balance of power. His deceit is obvious, as are his loyalties. He seeks to divide us, turn us against each others, all in the service of the one being who has benefited from his actions."


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 5, 2007)

Panarchus chuckles, "Yes Jool, who are you going to believe, Ijazim or your lying eyes. And Xis, I only ask that you investigate this matter with the most efficacious means you have available. As for Galidor resurrecting the Disciple to his own advantage (snort). It is theoretically possible, though of course highly unlikely that I am wrong. But it seemed to me that he wasn't exactly the sharpest of gods. I doubt he fooled us."

OOC: No, Foresight was already active. I was just checking to see if there was any information from it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

"Enough! Actions speak louder than words. Let's be off. Xis!? Are we going now?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 6, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> "Enough! Actions speak louder than words. Let's be off. Xis!? Are we going now?"




Ijazim raises an eyebrow. "Don't forget that I am the only one who knows the approximate location of our prey. How far are you going to get without me?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2007)

*ooc* Great roleplaying guys, I don't see any need to butt in with something else at the moment, just giving a heads up to let you know I'm still here, bidding my time.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool gets an evil smirk on her face. "Hmmm. Then perhaps I should cut open your head and extract the information myself." Bored, she strolls over to the other group and looks them over.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 11, 2007)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Jool gets an evil smirk on her face. "Hmmm. Then perhaps I should cut open your head and extract the information myself." Bored, she strolls over to the other group and looks them over.




Ijazim laughs "You're my kind of woman, my dear."

ooc: So what's happening, Voidrazor? Ijazim is not going to open hostilities. Are you? Or do we just go our separate ways?


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 11, 2007)

Seeing the discussion getting ever more heated, Xis decides to step in. With but a word, his voice takes a more commanding tone as he addresses the others. "Enough, all of you! I don't care who is under whom's control. We have slain only one of them. There are 6 more. Even as we speak, they make moves to counteract us. I say we strike at them while they are still recovering. So Panarchus, Ijazim, stop your bawling. You call yourselves self-styled gods yet you act as if you were mewlings freshly hatched. Resolve your disputes at another time. That is final"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Insert Plot Twist 1![/sblock]
"Indeed, the goblinoid is correct, you've bigger fish to fry."  The sudden, recognizable voice draws their attention off to the side, where stands a bloodied and burnt Galidor.   "My thanks for the warning, Salarassa.  If I hadn't taken the precautions I did, leaving town, This city would be leveled, and all of you dead.  As it is, the explosion flattened a mountain and nearly killed me because I underestimated it.  You were right, her body was a Boobytrap.  How you knew that, I'll want to know later..."  He steps forward and the woman rushes forwards to aid him, but he waves her away, his eyes locking on Ijazim's.  "You could kill me now, if your companions don't stop you.  I'm weak and injured and out of my element.  I came here because I need you to understand something.  Your lady doesn't realize exactly how powerful these things have become.  Before she went Nova, I managed to get some information from the Disiciple's corpse.  Would you like to pass it on, or will you prove true to the Void and just indiscriminately destroy everything you come across that does not submit to your will?"
Despite his obvious Injuries, Galidor stands tall and firm, glaring at Ijazim.


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 12, 2007)

"I would hear what you learned from her. If you two wish to dance afterwards, that's none of my concern."

"And Xis, I will forgive your tone, due to the circumstances. I am surprised that you find the matter of who is under whose control to be of little import. But we can discuss it when things are a bit more ... settled."


----------



## pallandrome (Jun 14, 2007)

Salarassa finally breaks his silence, "Told ya so," he smirks, "But I don't think I'll be revealing my sources just yet, thank you. Xis, foremost, is right. These six are incredibly dangerous, and they do need to be stopped. You know that as well as I do Galidor. But before you begin, let me be clear about something. I will not warn any of you about something unless I mean it. I do not give away information lightly. So if anyone else demands to know how I have learned something, this will be the LAST time they receive such warnings from me."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 14, 2007)

Ijazim turns towards Gallador, smirking, "You do not understand my Lady at all, and I doubt you comprehend the situation any better than we do. As Panarchus said you're not exactly the sharpest of Gods. But if my companions wish to hear your clumsy lies I will not stand in their way. Speak."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

Galidor fumes and steps towards Ijazim.  "I have known _YOUR Lady_ since she herself was Mortal, you worm.  I know she wants back on this plane, and unlike you, I know WHY.  Regardless, I will share my information, listen or ignore it at your leisure.  They are breaking the seals.  When the Legends were banned, several key Anchor points around the world were Sealed.  A powerful being was imprisoned in an artifact at those sites, their combined power used to maintain the Seal.  The Seven are trying to break these, first by destroying the artifact, and secondly by bringing a vessel for the Being entrapped there to be reborn, much as I was.  
If this continues, then the Seal will be completely broken, the Void Unleashed beyond even your lady's control, and the Master will get what he wants."


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 25, 2007)

"What an interesting perspective you must have, you're nearly as insane as I am. We will consider your words, certainly, but coming from you they change nothing..." Ijazim sneers at the deity, "I should destroy you now, but I really can't be bothered. Other matters must take precedence for now, unfortunately.
Gentlemen, Lady,"  he turns to his fellow marked ones, "Shall we proceed?"  

ooc: I'd really like to kill the arrogant bastard, but literally don't have the time. When I get back in august we'll have moved on, but I hope I'll get a second chance .

Bye.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Impatient as always, Jool shifts her weight from foot to foot. "Why do we delay here? Now? Should we not be off to find the others?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jun 28, 2007)

Panarchus sighs with a sour expression on his face, "Very well, in the interest of preventing greater disaster, I am willing to delay the satisfaction of my grievances with the Lady of the Void and her groveller. Mind you, should Ijazim show the first sign of further betrayal, I will not hesitate to take ... effacious measures. So, mad slave of the void, you said that you knew where the others of the Seven are. Spill."


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 1, 2007)

"Very well then, we shall depart. Ijazim, if you please."

Before they venture off to their destination, Xis turns to Galidor. "For posterity's sake, I would like to tell you again, Galidor, that I AM NOT A GOBLIN! I am a kobold, a proud member of the species that was spawned from the draconian race of dragons. Remember that next time."


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2007)

Galidor shrugs "You're short and non-human, that's all that matters to me."  With that, he glares one last time at Ijazim, then turns, handing something to the priestess before dissapearing.  (OOC: no spell, just divine power)

Meanwhile, Ijazim suggests that you depart the streets to somewhere less public before he imparts the "Wisdom of the Lady" upon you.

Once you are back in his room, he relays 'basically' the following, as wisdom handed down from the Void : 


> "Master and Apprentice travel together across the country of Lyrevan, searching for the great dragon's lair. The Warrior has attacked Islo, capital of Lyrevan, though whether he has won or lost is unknown... The Seeker travels the Great Desert to the south, seeking the Child of the Sun. The Heartborn has gone to the great Barbarian Empire to the north, looking to destroy the Druids council, and the Dragon's Disciple is dead.



Once finished, he informs you that he believes it would be best not to travel to this 'Lyrevan', as it currently holds 3 of these beings.. In fact, he suggests finding more of these special 'artifacts' or "Anchor points" that Galidor was mumblign about.. If they're true, they could be important.

[sblock=OOC]
 Sry I took so long, been having an 'out of it' week, and didn't feel like dealing with Epic.  I'm back now, and will be NPCing Ijazim till he returns.  Prepare for DM intervention! muahaha!!! *hack hack cough cough* er.. hi.*
Also, sorry for the trying to 'railroad' you guys away from Lyrevan, but I've allready advanced the good group 3 days into the future, and that's where THEY are.. and I'd rather not create Continuity Errors (I should've taken that into account previously). 
That said, if you REALLY want to go there, I DO have a way to deal with it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 26, 2007)

"So where do we go? Ijazim has said his piece. What say you? Shall we go and confront the Seeker in the Great Desert or the Heartborn in the barbarians to the North? Or would you rather decide that we should rather seek these so-called anchor points such as the one that reincarnated the Galidor?"


----------



## Voidrazor (Jul 27, 2007)

"I would hazard that the Seeker in the desert will be the easiest to find. And clearly, the seals will remain in peril so long as the Seven live. Guarding one seal, even if we find another, could be of little avail." Panarchus seems to take on a glimmer of Jool's eagerness. "Are there any preparations that need be made? If not, let us depart."


----------



## Avalon® (Jul 29, 2007)

"I would suggest that we should learn more about the Seeker before we confront him. We do not want to have another fight like the one earlier with Galidor and the Disciple. Aside from that, we used our best magiks on the disciple and even that barely fazed her. We should rest for at least a day and come forward better prepared."


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 11, 2007)

Sitting on the stuffed chair beside the fireplace Ijazim pours himself, and only himself, a glass of brandy. Sipping the fine liquor he listens to the agonizingly slow deliberations of his companions, smirking slightly.
 Funny, he thinks to himself, how beings of such power, such paragons of wisdom and wit, one of them even making spurious claims to godhood, all had to be led by the hand like children. Not that their thoughts lacked merit, certainly he too would have to rest and prepare. Panarchus could not be allowed to humiliate him again. The seeker was a lesser concern, at least they would have him outnumbered, but against Panarchus he would stand alone and he was well aware he was the weaker of the two. Perhaps it would be better to proceed by himself, without having to drag such dangerous luggage around. And yet a group offered some protection, if only by false deterrence, and sometimes it was preferrable to keep your enemies close. 
"Well then," he tosses the empty glass in the fire, "let us sleep. I'm sure Panarchus and Gallador would like some private time together, but the rest of us would do well to stay close. Our enemies can appear at any time, and though we can take some precautions we are at our most vulnerable when we rest. There are no spells to foil Discern Location, as you well know. If you lack acces to any serious form of magical refuge you may as well rent yourself some rooms here. I would expect..."
Interrupted by the sound of a fireball exploding below he twitches nervously, then sneers. _Miranel, dear, your timing could have been better_, he thinks unfairly.


----------



## Voidrazor (Aug 12, 2007)

Heading to the door to investigate the explosive sound below, Panarchus replies. "I have shown extraordinary restraint with you Ijazim. You are unwise to test it further. But I have no objection to remaining in the city overnight."

(OOC: Does Mage’s Magnificent Mansion work, given the planar restrictions of your game?)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]
Yes, Mord's Mansion will work.  it creates a sub-plane, instead of transporting you to a pre-existing plane.  I believe I also allowed Portable Holes and BAGS of Holding on similar principles.. On another note, will be doing an actual Update to my Epic Games within a few more days! woo![/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 27, 2007)

Down below, Miranel still faces off with the barkeep. "Very well.  Dispel your fog and let her go, and I'll drop my spell and let you in.  If you really can kill her or me so easily, you know I have to do as you say or my daughter's life is forfeit, but I'll not trust you to keep your word until I can see for myself that my daughter will be safe.  Otherwise, I will avenge her death with yours, as will all my brethern.."

[sblock=ooc]
Not much else I can update righ tnow, there's no NPC's with the rest of the party at the moment, you're all in RP mode and away from outside influences.[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 27, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Down below, Miranel still faces off with the barkeep. "Very well.  Dispel your fog and let her go, and I'll drop my spell and let you in.  If you really can kill her or me so easily, you know I have to do as you say or my daughter's life is forfeit, but I'll not trust you to keep your word until I can see for myself that my daughter will be safe.  Otherwise, I will avenge her death with yours, as will all my brethern.."
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Not much else I can update righ tnow, there's no NPC's with the rest of the party at the moment, you're all in RP mode and away from outside influences.[/sblock]




ooc: Ok, we'll rewind Miranel a little.  That fireball never went off.

"Trust again? Very well mortal, even if you betray me now I will still return and take my vengeance. Drop your spell and make no attempt to resist me." the fog vanishes and Miranel dives towards the innkeeper and takes posession of him once again.

--
Ijazim casts a Miracle to replicate a Magnificent Mansion in his room and goes to sleep, haunted by the usual erotic nightmares.

ooc:
New spell-list coming up, if he lives to see the new day (The lack of Mindblank really makes me  .)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 30, 2007)

The man steps forward "Very well, come and get me witch, and let my daughter go." He makes no move to stop her as she takes possession of him once again.


Meanwhile, upstairs, Ijazim opens his mansion and heads in to sleep.  What does everybody else do?


----------



## Nephtys (Aug 31, 2007)

Miranel takes posession of the holy warrior, laughing mentally at him. "Good, good, now tell me everything about yourself, your allies and Gallador," she thinks to him. "And don't try to decieve me. Your daughter will not be hard to find, and when I do she will pay for any lack of cooperation on your part."


----------



## Voidrazor (Sep 1, 2007)

After Ijazim disappears Panarchus turns to the others, "I shall forge another extra-dimensional refuge elsewhere. If any of you would prefer to reduce the hazards of attack by the seven or _that madman_, he nods toward where the void cleric vanished, "whilst resting, you are welcome to join me."

Panarchus then leaves with a carefree wave. But at the same time he gives a shake of the head that suggests those that remain may have taken leave of their senses. A few blocks away in an alley, he invokes the power of his namesake to form a magical sanctuary barred from intrusion by those not with him. Inside, the accomodations are opulent and spacious. After sharing a sumptuous meal brought by liveried spirits, the avatar excuses himself saying, "I have matters to attend to concerning the establishment of my church. You are all, of course free to come and go as you will."

Once outside, Panarchus will attempt a Greater Scrying on the guard he first met upon entering the town. Hopefully using that to track him down.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 10, 2007)

Ijazim sleeps, a good long and restful sleep. Then he wakes up.


----------



## Avalon® (Sep 12, 2007)

Xis will accompany Panarchus in his pavilion.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Jool the Drogorn*

Jool nods as Panarchus offers a safe place to rest. She follows after him and once inside refuge and the meal is eaten, she quickly drifts off to sleep. She had not realized how tired she truely was.


----------



## Nephtys (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]
ooc1: Jemal, I may need to know what Miranel finds out from the innkeeper/undead hunter before Ijazim can proceed.
ooc2: Does Ijazim know of any spell that could tell him anything useful about any of the locations he suspects the Six are located or headed? (Anything outside the SRD?) Does he know anything useful about those locations already?


Ijazim exits the mansion and finds himself alone. His "allies" had made their choice, siding with Panarchus, and could no longer be trusted. Not that trust had ever been given or expected. It would be unfortunate if they had to become his enemies with so much at stake, but the Lady would provide, she always did. 

Seeing Miranel, clad in the flesh of the Innkeeper, standing by the fireplace he smiles tenderly. At least she could always be relied upon. With the smile still on his lips he speaks, "So, my dear. Learn anything useful?"
[/sblock]


----------

